# Quando ci sono troppe mancanze, che fare?



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

Mi sono appena iscritta per disperazione, leggo da anni ma ho sempre pensato di poter risolvere il problema da sola, ma adesso vorrei capire perché non ce l'ho mai fatta e mi rivolgo ad un pubblico ben più ampio della mia mente!! 
Sto con mio marito da 4 anni e ci siamo sposati 5 mesi fa, il nostro problema principale è il sesso! Lui non mi fa sentire desiderata o desiderabile, non mi corteggia, non mi sorprende, non c'è fisicamente e mentalmente o psicologicamente,ma da sempre non solo per questo ultimo periodo! I primi mesi di fidanzamento era tutto ok, passati questi: calma piatta! Le ho provate tutte: essere sexy, provocante, ammaliante, restia, scostante, disinteressata, ho provato con tutti i sentimenti possibili a parlargli: tranquilla, arrabbiata, piangendo, ridendo... È una situazione insostenibile! Io ho (e prima di lui sempre avuto) una sessualità forte, passionale, non mi schifa nulla! Lui sembra non sentire, mi vede come quella che deve pulire e riassettare, la futura madre dei suoi figli per lui basta fare l'amore 1 volta ogni 2 settimane! Io ero abituata a 2 al giorno o comunque a farlo quando ne avevo voglia senza pormi limiti.se per esempio si fa il venerdì non posso pretendere che si faccia anche il sabato!sebbene io le abbia davvero provate tutte per irretirlo, lui proprio mi rifiuta, in qualsiasi condizione io mi trovi. Lui iper me è bellissimo, pieno di potenziale, lui mi piace da impazzire, lo amo molto! Lo desidero molto. Il fatto che mi rifiuti palesemente mi fa sentire poco donna, è tutto sto casino porta ad altri problemi di coppia. Ho sperato che cambiasse come ogni donna, perché davvero ci tengo a lui. In questi 4 anni ho sopperito alle sue mancanze da sola, soffocando la mia insoddisfazione per amore. 2 mesi prima del matrimonio, in occasione di una serata con le amiche, ho conosciuto un ragazzo bellissimo, abbiamo chiacchierato molto poco, mi si è avvicinato, mi ha preso il viso con entrambe le mani e mi ha baciata, con una passione che non sentivo da anni, con desiderio, facendo l'uomo! Ho ceduto a questo bacio che è andato avanti tutta la sera ma non è sfociato in nulla di più! Mi sono resa conto di essere ancora una donna, e non io l'uomo della situazione, di avere "laggiù" ancora tutto in funzione (con mio marito sono costretta ad utilizzare dei lubrificanti perché ancora dopo 4 anni non ha capito che ogni tanto mi piace essere presa con passione e non tanto per fare). Sta di fatto che continuò a pensare a quella sera, continuo a pensare di tradirlo fino in fondo perché ho un bisogno disperato di provare emozioni, di essere corteggiata, di sentirmi donna! Vi giuro che gliel'ho anche detto ma non ha sortito effetto, non è mai cambiato nulla nemmeno dopo i rimproveri le arrabbiature le discussioni calme -cavolo se la donna che ami ti dice a chiare lettere che non è soddisfatta non puoi rimanere mummia!- 
Voi da esterni cosa ne dite? Cosa fareste di più o di meno di me?


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2016)

cambia manico


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> cambia manico


Ah ahahah allora dici che sono normale se lo faccio????


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2016)

*E cosa*



Laeli ha detto:


> Mi sono appena iscritta per disperazione, leggo da anni ma ho sempre pensato di poter risolvere il problema da sola, ma adesso vorrei capire perché non ce l'ho mai fatta e mi rivolgo ad un pubblico ben più ampio della mia mente!!
> Sto con mio marito da 4 anni e ci siamo sposati 5 mesi fa, il nostro problema principale è il sesso! Lui non mi fa sentire desiderata o desiderabile, non mi corteggia, non mi sorprende, non c'è fisicamente e mentalmente o psicologicamente,ma da sempre non solo per questo ultimo periodo! I primi mesi di fidanzamento era tutto ok, passati questi: calma piatta! Le ho provate tutte: essere sexy, provocante, ammaliante, restia, scostante, disinteressata, ho provato con tutti i sentimenti possibili a parlargli: tranquilla, arrabbiata, piangendo, ridendo... È una situazione insostenibile! Io ho (e prima di lui sempre avuto) una sessualità forte, passionale, non mi schifa nulla! Lui sembra non sentire, mi vede come quella che deve pulire e riassettare, la futura madre dei suoi figli per lui basta fare l'amore 1 volta ogni 2 settimane! Io ero abituata a 2 al giorno o comunque a farlo quando ne avevo voglia senza pormi limiti.se per esempio si fa il venerdì non posso pretendere che si faccia anche il sabato!sebbene io le abbia davvero provate tutte per irretirlo, lui proprio mi rifiuta, in qualsiasi condizione io mi trovi. Lui iper me è bellissimo, pieno di potenziale, lui mi piace da impazzire, lo amo molto! Lo desidero molto. Il fatto che mi rifiuti palesemente mi fa sentire poco donna, è tutto sto casino porta ad altri problemi di coppia. Ho sperato che cambiasse come ogni donna, perché davvero ci tengo a lui. In questi 4 anni ho sopperito alle sue mancanze da sola, soffocando la mia insoddisfazione per amore. 2 mesi prima del matrimonio, in occasione di una serata con le amiche, ho conosciuto un ragazzo bellissimo, abbiamo chiacchierato molto poco, mi si è avvicinato, mi ha preso il viso con entrambe le mani e mi ha baciata, con una passione che non sentivo da anni, con desiderio, facendo l'uomo! Ho ceduto a questo bacio che è andato avanti tutta la sera ma non è sfociato in nulla di più! Mi sono resa conto di essere ancora una donna, e non io l'uomo della situazione, di avere "laggiù" ancora tutto in funzione (con mio marito sono costretta ad utilizzare dei lubrificanti perché ancora dopo 4 anni non ha capito che ogni tanto mi piace essere presa con passione e non tanto per fare). Sta di fatto che continuò a pensare a quella sera, continuo a pensare di tradirlo fino in fondo perché ho un bisogno disperato di provare emozioni, di essere corteggiata, di sentirmi donna! Vi giuro che gliel'ho anche detto ma non ha sortito effetto, non è mai cambiato nulla nemmeno dopo i rimproveri le arrabbiature le discussioni calme -cavolo se la donna che ami ti dice a chiare lettere che non è soddisfatta non puoi rimanere mummia!-
> Voi da esterni cosa ne dite? Cosa fareste di più o di meno di me?


Ma se è così da sempre...cosa cazzo ti sei sposata a fare?per me la colpa è  latua,e andare in giro per piselli non ti fa onore per nulla.


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Ah ahahah allora dici che sono normale se lo faccio????


boh, non so se userei il termine "normale".    da come ci hai presentato la situazione, credo che sarà inevitabile.

solo un'altra cosa.     il dubbio che lui abbia un'altra, lo possiamo escludere?


----------



## JON (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Mi sono appena iscritta per disperazione, leggo da anni ma ho sempre pensato di poter risolvere il problema da sola, ma adesso vorrei capire perché non ce l'ho mai fatta e mi rivolgo ad un pubblico ben più ampio della mia mente!!
> Sto con mio marito da 4 anni e ci siamo sposati 5 mesi fa, il nostro problema principale è il sesso! Lui non mi fa sentire desiderata o desiderabile, non mi corteggia, non mi sorprende, non c'è fisicamente e mentalmente o psicologicamente,ma da sempre non solo per questo ultimo periodo! I primi mesi di fidanzamento era tutto ok, passati questi: calma piatta! Le ho provate tutte: essere sexy, provocante, ammaliante, restia, scostante, disinteressata, ho provato con tutti i sentimenti possibili a parlargli: tranquilla, arrabbiata, piangendo, ridendo... È una situazione insostenibile! Io ho (e prima di lui sempre avuto) una sessualità forte, passionale, non mi schifa nulla! Lui sembra non sentire, mi vede come quella che deve pulire e riassettare, la futura madre dei suoi figli per lui basta fare l'amore 1 volta ogni 2 settimane! *Io ero abituata a 2 al giorno *o comunque a farlo quando ne avevo voglia senza pormi limiti.se per esempio si fa il venerdì non posso pretendere che si faccia anche il sabato!sebbene io le abbia davvero provate tutte per irretirlo, lui proprio mi rifiuta, in qualsiasi condizione io mi trovi. Lui iper me è bellissimo, pieno di potenziale, lui mi piace da impazzire, lo amo molto! Lo desidero molto. Il fatto che mi rifiuti palesemente mi fa sentire poco donna, è tutto sto casino porta ad altri problemi di coppia. Ho sperato che cambiasse come ogni donna, perché davvero ci tengo a lui. In questi 4 anni ho sopperito alle sue mancanze da sola, soffocando la mia insoddisfazione per amore. 2 mesi prima del matrimonio, in occasione di una serata con le amiche, ho conosciuto un ragazzo bellissimo, abbiamo chiacchierato molto poco, mi si è avvicinato, mi ha preso il viso con entrambe le mani e mi ha baciata, con una passione che non sentivo da anni, con desiderio, facendo l'uomo! Ho ceduto a questo bacio che è andato avanti tutta la sera ma non è sfociato in nulla di più! Mi sono resa conto di essere ancora una donna, e non io l'uomo della situazione, di avere "laggiù" ancora tutto in funzione (con mio marito sono costretta ad utilizzare dei lubrificanti perché ancora dopo 4 anni non ha capito che ogni tanto mi piace essere presa con passione e non tanto per fare). Sta di fatto che continuò a pensare a quella sera, continuo a pensare di tradirlo fino in fondo perché ho un bisogno disperato di provare emozioni, di essere corteggiata, di sentirmi donna! Vi giuro che gliel'ho anche detto ma non ha sortito effetto, non è mai cambiato nulla nemmeno dopo i rimproveri le arrabbiature le discussioni calme -cavolo se la donna che ami ti dice a chiare lettere che non è soddisfatta non puoi rimanere mummia!-
> Voi da esterni cosa ne dite? Cosa fareste di più o di meno di me?


Ecco 'n altro cavallo corridore.


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Non vado a piselli*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ma se è così da sempre...cosa cazzo ti sei sposata a fare?per me la colpa è  latua,e andare in giro per piselli non ti fa onore per nulla.


Incasso e ti dico che hai pure ragione da un certo punto di vista! Però io di lui ero e sono innamorata e da stupidadonna ho pensato che in qualche modo (sposandolo) gli avrei fatto capire quanto forte fosse il mio amore per lui e altre lungaggini psicologiche e lui sarebbe migliorato per farmi felice quanto io cerco di fare del mio meglio per fare felice lui... Ora sono umana anche io, gli errori li commetto anche io... Per il momento non sono mai andata a piselli se non al supermercato nel reparto ortofrutta, ma iniziò a cedere alle lusinghe di altri uomini, se prima ero ferma e risoluta sul no, oggi sono alla ricerca della mia soddisfazione, è troppo sbagliato chiedere un consiglio?


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Immagino di sì*



perplesso ha detto:


> boh, non so se userei il termine "normale".    da come ci hai presentato la situazione, credo che sarà inevitabile.
> 
> solo un'altra cosa.     il dubbio che lui abbia un'altra, lo possiamo escludere?


Ovviamente era il mio primo pensiero ma al momento mi sentirei di escluderlo


----------



## Anonimo1523 (5 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma se è così da sempre...cosa cazzo ti sei sposata a fare?per me la colpa è  latua,e andare in giro per piselli non ti fa onore per nulla.


QUOTONE.


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Dai spiegati*



JON ha detto:


> Ecco 'n altro cavallo corridore.


Per essere paragonata ad un cavallo corridore c'avrai pure un motivo: sono curiosa


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Ovviamente era il mio primo pensiero ma al momento mi sentirei di escluderlo


ti sentiresti o nei puoi essere ragionevolmente certa?     chè io capisco che una vita di frustrazione sessuale sia pesante, ma visto che ci chiedi un consiglio, ti inviterei a riflettere se davvero hai fatto tutto quello che potevi per risvegliare la passione.   e soprattutto a capire se st'uomo invece la passione non la stia già riversando altrove.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Incasso e ti dico che hai pure ragione da un certo punto di vista! Però io di lui ero e sono innamorata e da stupidadonna ho pensato che in qualche modo (sposandolo) gli avrei fatto capire quanto forte fosse il mio amore per lui e altre lungaggini psicologiche e lui sarebbe migliorato per farmi felice quanto io cerco di fare del mio meglio per fare felice lui... Ora sono umana anche io, gli errori li commetto anche io... Per il momento non sono mai andata a piselli se non al supermercato nel reparto ortofrutta, ma iniziò a cedere alle lusinghe di altri uomini, se prima ero ferma e risoluta sul no, oggi sono alla ricerca della mia soddisfazione, è troppo sbagliato chiedere un consiglio?


Sta storia che le donne pretendono di migliorare l'uomo non l'ho mai capita. Sposane uno migliore se quello non ti va bene.


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Eh*



Laeli ha detto:


> Incasso e ti dico che hai pure ragione da un certo punto di vista! Però io di lui ero e sono innamorata e da stupidadonna ho pensato che in qualche modo (sposandolo) gli avrei fatto capire quanto forte fosse il mio amore per lui e altre lungaggini psicologiche e lui sarebbe migliorato per farmi felice quanto io cerco di fare del mio meglio per fare felice lui... Ora sono umana anche io, gli errori li commetto anche io... Per il momento non sono mai andata a piselli se non al supermercato nel reparto ortofrutta, ma iniziò a cedere alle lusinghe di altri uomini, se prima ero ferma e risoluta sul no, oggi sono alla ricerca della mia soddisfazione, è troppo sbagliato chiedere un consiglio?


Eh ma questo è un vizio di voi donne,voi non vi sposate l'uomo che avete davanti,ma l'uomo che avete nella testa.Quando poi capite che nn sono sovrapponibili..scattono attacchi di manico a iosa,e la ricerca di alibi per giustioficare le vostre scelte.
Sei alla ricerca della tua soddisfazione?giusto.Ti lasci con tuo marito,e DOPO procedi velocemente a culo pizzo VERSO volitive e fameliche pecore,c'è un mondo languido e  turgido intorno a te,assumiti le tue responsabilità.


----------



## JON (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Per essere paragonata ad un cavallo corridore c'avrai pure un motivo: sono curiosa


Tuo marito mi frega. Io una volta al mese...se prendo le vitamine.


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Ok*



perplesso ha detto:


> ti sentiresti o nei puoi essere ragionevolmente certa?     chè io capisco che una vita di frustrazione sessuale sia pesante, ma visto che ci chiedi un consiglio, ti inviterei a riflettere se davvero hai fatto tutto quello che potevi per risvegliare la passione.   e soprattutto a capire se st'uomo invece la passione non la stia già riversando altrove.


Ne sono ragionevolmente certa! Come sono certa di aver provato qualsiasi cosa per svegliare la sua passione! Cene hot abbigliamento hot messaggini coccole weekend romantici... Posso aver dimenticato qualcosa?


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Ne sono ragionevolmente certa! Come sono certa di aver provato qualsiasi cosa per svegliare la sua passione! Cene hot abbigliamento hot messaggini coccole weekend romantici... Posso aver dimenticato qualcosa?


ma lui era sempre stato passionale come un freezer rotto anche da fidanzati?


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



Laeli ha detto:


> Ne sono ragionevolmente certa! Come sono certa di aver provato qualsiasi cosa per svegliare la sua passione! Cene hot abbigliamento hot messaggini coccole weekend romantici... Posso aver dimenticato qualcosa?


Ok questo quando hai 16 anni...pratiche sessuali?


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Forse non ci siamo capiti*



oscuro ha detto:


> Eh ma questo è un vizio di voi donne,voi non vi sposate l'uomo che avete davanti,ma l'uomo che avete nella testa.Quando poi capite che nn sono sovrapponibili..scattono attacchi di manico a iosa,e la ricerca di alibi per giustioficare le vostre scelte.
> Sei alla ricerca della tua soddisfazione?giusto.Ti lasci con tuo marito,e DOPO procedi velocemente a culo pizzo VERSO volitive e fameliche pecore,c'è un mondo languido e  turgido intorno a te,assumiti le tue responsabilità.


Io non sto dicendo che lo voglio tradire. Se non l'ho fatto in 4 anni non lo faccio ora, la domanda è voi cosa mi consigliate di fare? Da esterni come la vedete? Da uomini? Io ho rispetto per me stessa e per lui e per il voto ch ho fatto ma questa situazione mi sta portando al limite, tanto che ho accettato un bacio da un altro uomo e tanto che mi sento più incline a non mandare a famculo un uomo che mi fa un apprezzamento, tanto da pensarci su. Prima di sbagliare irrimediabilmente ho chiesto un consiglio che non contempla il divorzio. A volte basterebbe non essere brutali per risultare d'aiuto


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*All'inizio no*



perplesso ha detto:


> ma lui era sempre stato passionale come un freezer rotto anche da fidanzati?


Dopo qualche mese tipo 6-7,ha iniziato a farmi per scontata. Corteggiamento e romanticismo nein, sesso poco, passione zero! Iniziò a pensare di essere rimasta ancorata mentalmente alla passione di quei primi mesi e di averlo idealizzato tipo "ritornerà come era" 
Io sono innamorata ma mi manca tanto la passione e non so più come uscirne


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



Laeli ha detto:


> Io non sto dicendo che lo voglio tradire. Se non l'ho fatto in 4 anni non lo faccio ora, la domanda è voi cosa mi consigliate di fare? Da esterni come la vedete? Da uomini? Io ho rispetto per me stessa e per lui e per il voto ch ho fatto ma questa situazione mi sta portando al limite, tanto che ho accettato un bacio da un altro uomo e tanto che mi sento più incline a non mandare a famculo un uomo che mi fa un apprezzamento, tanto da pensarci su. Prima di sbagliare irrimediabilmente ho chiesto un consiglio che non contempla il divorzio. A volte basterebbe non essere brutali per risultare d'aiuto


Per me un bacio è tradimento.E ci siam capiti molto bene....


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok questo quando hai 16 anni...pratiche sessuali?


Giuro!!! A parte coinvolgere altre persone ho provato anche quelle più ingegnose ed interessanti ma magari me ne sono sfuggite, puoi aggiornarmi?!


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Dopo qualche mese tipo 6-7,ha iniziato a farmi per scontata. Corteggiamento e romanticismo nein, sesso poco, passione zero! Iniziò a pensare di essere rimasta ancorata mentalmente alla passione di quei primi mesi e di averlo idealizzato tipo "ritornerà come era"
> Io sono innamorata ma mi manca tanto la passione e non so più come uscirne


dare per scontata una fidanzata dopo 6-7 mesi E' zero.

quello che stai inziando a pensare è la strada giusta.      resta il fatto che rimane insoluta la contraddizione in cui sei finita.    non vuoi tradire e non vuoi divorziare.

o affronti direttamente il problema con tuo marito, chiarendo che qui o lui si rianima oppure tu arriverai al punto in cui cederai non solo ad un bacio.

Quello che voglio dirti è di essere onesta con te stessa e con lui.    se senti che la situazione sta diventando per te frustrante ed insostenibile, diglielo chiaro.

Per ora tu hai cercato di riaccendere un cerino spento.   e come sai, se il cerino è bruciato del tutto, non si riaccende.


----------



## Eratò (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Dopo qualche mese tipo 6-7,ha iniziato a farmi per scontata. Corteggiamento e romanticismo nein, sesso poco, passione zero! Iniziò a pensare di essere rimasta ancorata mentalmente alla passione di quei primi mesi e di averlo idealizzato tipo "ritornerà come era"
> Io sono innamorata ma mi manca tanto la passione e non so più come uscirne



Ma non è che gliene parli troppo? Che si sente sotto pressione? Che ormai più piu che come un piacere lo vede come dovere?Lui che ti ha risposto?


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Ieri sera*



perplesso ha detto:


> dare per scontata una fidanzata dopo 6-7 mesi E' zero.
> 
> quello che stai inziando a pensare è la strada giusta.      resta il fatto che rimane insoluta la contraddizione in cui sei finita.    non vuoi tradire e non vuoi divorziare.
> 
> ...


Gli ho detto anche questo, e non solo ieri, dopo l'ennesimo rifiuto gli ho detto che i miei occhi non sono più solo per lui. Risultato oggi lui ha preferito rimanere in ufficio in religioso silenzio come ha sempre fatto!


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Può essere*



Eratò ha detto:


> Ma non è che gliene parli troppo? Che si sente sotto pressione? Che ormai più piu che come un piacere lo vede come dovere?Lui che ti ha risposto?


Lui solitamente non mi risponde, ma è un comportamento che adotta per qualsiasi discussione e con tutti. Se mi risponde mi dice che per lui il sesso non è così importante


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Lui solitamente non mi risponde, ma è un comportamento che adotta per qualsiasi discussione e con tutti. Se mi risponde mi dice che per lui il sesso non è così importante


benissimo.   tu rendigli noto che per te il sesso è invece molto importante e che la situazione è questa, tu l'accetti.
perchè hai compreso che lui è fatto così e sarebbe assurdo pretendere che lui si snaturi.

ma lui dovrà accettare il fatto che i tuoi occhi non saranno più solo per lui.   e vedi se pure stavolta non risponde.


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Peró è davvero triste*



perplesso ha detto:


> benissimo.   tu rendigli noto che per te il sesso è invece molto importante e che la situazione è questa, tu l'accetti.
> perchè hai compreso che lui è fatto così e sarebbe assurdo pretendere che lui si snaturi.
> 
> ma lui dovrà accettare il fatto che i tuoi occhi non saranno più solo per lui.   e vedi se pure stavolta non risponde.


Ma davvero tanto...


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Ma davvero tanto...


cosa è triste?   non aver compreso per tempo che su di un tema così decisivo tu non hai saputo distinguere la realtà dall'immaginario o triste perchè ti fa strano che un uomo possa non essere interessato al sesso?


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> benissimo.   tu rendigli noto che per te il sesso è invece molto importante e che la situazione è questa, tu l'accetti.
> perchè hai compreso che lui è fatto così e sarebbe assurdo pretendere che lui si snaturi.
> 
> ma lui dovrà accettare il fatto che i tuoi occhi non saranno più solo per lui.   e vedi se pure stavolta non risponde.


Cioè dovremmo essere ancora nel pieno del romanticismo, sono solo 4 anni dopotutto, ed essere ridotta così, a piangere ed aspettare che succeda qualsiasi cosa mi manda in bestia! 
Grazie comunque per i consigli


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Prima opzione temo.*



perplesso ha detto:


> cosa è triste?   non aver compreso per tempo che su di un tema così decisivo tu non hai saputo distinguere la realtà dall'immaginario o triste perchè ti fa strano che un uomo possa non essere interessato al sesso?


Mi hai fatta sentire stupida in senso buono! Sono stata io una stupida e adesso sono impantanata in una situazione che non è sostenibile


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



Laeli ha detto:


> Cioè dovremmo essere ancora nel pieno del romanticismo, sono solo 4 anni dopotutto, ed essere ridotta così, a piangere ed aspettare che succeda qualsiasi cosa mi manda in bestia!
> Grazie comunque per i consigli


Semplicemente tuo marito non è attratto dai piaceri del sesso.Non ti ha mentito,tranne la novità dell'inizio,si è plafonato sui suoi livelli standard dopo qualche mese.
Non hai alternative,fine del matrimonio e verso nuovi orizzonti da carne dalla punta rosa.
Resta l'aggravante non da poco,che tu sapevi,e nonostante tutto lo hai sposato...


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Mi hai fatta sentire stupida in senso buono! Sono stata io una stupida e adesso sono impantanata in una situazione che non è sostenibile


dal pantano si esce anche con uno sforzo di volontà.    io ti ho espresso cosa farei io nella tua situazione.

ora devi dare a tuo marito la chiarezza su come ti senti tu e la possibilità di scegliere.    magari un equilibrio tutto vostro lo trovate, oppure no,non ti so dire.

ma una volta messe le carte in tavola, potrete fare entrambi scelte consapevoli.    non so cosa augurarti.


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Scusami tanto*



oscuro ha detto:


> Semplicemente tuo marito non è attratto dai piaceri del sesso.Non ti ha mentito,tranne la novità dell'inizio,si è plafonato sui suoi livelli standard dopo qualche mese.
> Non hai alternative,fine del matrimonio e verso nuovi orizzonti da carne dalla punta rosa.
> Resta l'aggravante non da poco,che tu sapevi,e nonostante tutto lo hai sposato...


Ma sei sempre così!?! Se l'ho sposato è anche perché ha dei  pregi e non sono così superficiale da mollare un matrimonio al suo inizio per la "carne dalla punta rosa" prima le provo tutte! Mi pare che tu sia qui a rispondere a me quindi anche tu tanti orizzonti romantici e focosi al momento non ne abbia, al contrario fai posto dell'acidità da premio! Potrei darti lo stesso consiglio che hai dato tu a me: molla tutto e vai a farti una trombata!!!


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Almeno una persona che mi ha ascoltata*



perplesso ha detto:


> dal pantano si esce anche con uno sforzo di volontà.    io ti ho espresso cosa farei io nella tua situazione.
> 
> ora devi dare a tuo marito la chiarezza su come ti senti tu e la possibilità di scegliere.    magari un equilibrio tutto vostro lo trovate, oppure no,non ti so dire.
> 
> ma una volta messe le carte in tavola, potrete fare entrambi scelte consapevoli.    non so cosa augurarti.


L'ho trovata! E che mi ha capita e dato un consiglio! Grazie


----------



## Anonimo1523 (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Che strano ....*

... ?????


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Che cosa ?*



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... ?????


È strano cosa?


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*



Laeli ha detto:


> Ma sei sempre così!?! Se l'ho sposato è anche perché ha dei  pregi e non sono così superficiale da mollare un matrimonio al suo inizio per la "carne dalla punta rosa" prima le provo tutte! Mi pare che tu sia qui a rispondere a me quindi anche tu tanti orizzonti romantici e focosi al momento non ne abbia, al contrario fai posto dell'acidità da premio! Potrei darti lo stesso consiglio che hai dato tu a me: molla tutto e vai a farti una trombata!!!


Io sto bene così,è che non ti piace cosa scrivo,a te non piace la verità.


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*No*



oscuro ha detto:


> Io sto bene così,è che non ti piace cosa scrivo,a te non piace la verità.


Semplicemente non mi piace parlare con chi ha un QI troppo basso! Adieau


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Febbraio 2016)

Che pena.


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Io*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che pena.


Ti faccio così pena? E perché mai


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*



Laeli ha detto:


> Semplicemente non mi piace parlare con chi ha un QI troppo basso! Adieau


E allora cosa ti sei sposata a fare?:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Ti faccio così pena? E perché mai


Era una considerazione generale sul lungo e faticoso percorso dell'umanità. 
Tipo il pessimismo cosmico di Leopardi.


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh ma questo è un vizio di voi donne,voi non vi sposate l'uomo che avete davanti,ma l'uomo che avete nella testa.Quando poi capite che nn sono sovrapponibili..scattono attacchi di manico a iosa,e la ricerca di alibi per giustioficare le vostre scelte.
> Sei alla ricerca della tua soddisfazione?giusto.Ti lasci con tuo marito,e DOPO procedi velocemente a culo pizzo VERSO volitive e fameliche pecore,c'è un mondo languido e  turgido intorno a te,assumiti le tue responsabilità.


Quotone.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Mi sono appena iscritta per disperazione, leggo da anni ma ho sempre pensato di poter risolvere il problema da sola, ma adesso vorrei capire perché non ce l'ho mai fatta e mi rivolgo ad un pubblico ben più ampio della mia mente!!
> Sto con mio marito da 4 anni e ci siamo sposati 5 mesi fa, il nostro problema principale è il sesso! Lui non mi fa sentire desiderata o desiderabile, non mi corteggia, non mi sorprende, non c'è fisicamente e mentalmente o psicologicamente,ma da sempre non solo per questo ultimo periodo! I primi mesi di fidanzamento era tutto ok, passati questi: calma piatta! Le ho provate tutte: essere sexy, provocante, ammaliante, restia, scostante, disinteressata, ho provato con tutti i sentimenti possibili a parlargli: tranquilla, arrabbiata, piangendo, ridendo... È una situazione insostenibile! Io ho (e prima di lui sempre avuto) una sessualità forte, passionale, non mi schifa nulla! Lui sembra non sentire, mi vede come quella che deve pulire e riassettare, la futura madre dei suoi figli per lui basta fare l'amore 1 volta ogni 2 settimane! Io ero abituata a 2 al giorno o comunque a farlo quando ne avevo voglia senza pormi limiti.se per esempio si fa il venerdì non posso pretendere che si faccia anche il sabato!sebbene io le abbia davvero provate tutte per irretirlo, lui proprio mi rifiuta, in qualsiasi condizione io mi trovi. Lui iper me è bellissimo, pieno di potenziale, lui mi piace da impazzire, lo amo molto! Lo desidero molto. Il fatto che mi rifiuti palesemente mi fa sentire poco donna, è tutto sto casino porta ad altri problemi di coppia. Ho sperato che cambiasse come ogni donna, perché davvero ci tengo a lui. In questi 4 anni ho sopperito alle sue mancanze da sola, soffocando la mia insoddisfazione per amore. 2 mesi prima del matrimonio, in occasione di una serata con le amiche, ho conosciuto un ragazzo bellissimo, abbiamo chiacchierato molto poco, mi si è avvicinato, mi ha preso il viso con entrambe le mani e mi ha baciata, con una passione che non sentivo da anni, con desiderio, facendo l'uomo! Ho ceduto a questo bacio che è andato avanti tutta la sera ma non è sfociato in nulla di più! Mi sono resa conto di essere ancora una donna, e non io l'uomo della situazione, di avere "laggiù" ancora tutto in funzione (con mio marito sono costretta ad utilizzare dei lubrificanti perché ancora dopo 4 anni non ha capito che ogni tanto mi piace essere presa con passione e non tanto per fare). Sta di fatto che continuò a pensare a quella sera, continuo a pensare di tradirlo fino in fondo perché ho un bisogno disperato di provare emozioni, di essere corteggiata, di sentirmi donna! Vi giuro che gliel'ho anche detto ma non ha sortito effetto, non è mai cambiato nulla nemmeno dopo i rimproveri le arrabbiature le discussioni calme -cavolo se la donna che ami ti dice a chiare lettere che non è soddisfatta non puoi rimanere mummia!-
> Voi da esterni cosa ne dite? Cosa fareste di più o di meno di me?


Tuo marito da al sesso un'importanza diversa dalla tua. 
Non c'entra l'essere sexy, il provocarlo, l'ingelosirlo e tutto il resto
nella sua scala di priorità nella sua vita il sesso sta in fondo. 
Lui è sereno
non lo puoi cambiare
Ora pensa a cosa vuoi tu.
Ma smetti di cercare di risolvere un suo problema quando per lui non è un problema
non c'entra nemmeno l'amore. Quello può esserci e lo valuti da altro. 
Semplicemente avete esigenze diverse.
La soluzione? Resti, lo accetti per quello che è e di godi il resto (se il resto è tanto)
Resti, lo accetti per quello che è e di godi il resto (se il resto è tanto) e trovi altrove quello che manca
Lo lasci
Magari fra qualche anno diventerà un problema anche per lui e cercherà LUI la soluzione
Per esperienza, non c'è nulla che tu possa fare


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



Laeli ha detto:


> Semplicemente non mi piace parlare con chi ha un QI troppo basso! Adieau


Magari tuo marito è come me,detestiamo la stupidità,un ottimo deterrente contro il desiderio sessuale...:rotfl:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Che strano ....*



Laeli ha detto:


> È strano cosa?


Stavo scrivendo una cosa ... poi ho pensato ... siccome il mio QI è inferiore a quello di Oscuro è meglio che non scriva nulla perché sicuramente è una cazzata.

Quindi nessun suggeriment ma solo la constatazione che dalle tue risposte si capisce bene che la mancanza di vitamina C A Z2 O ti rende nervosa e irascibile.


----------



## JON (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Voi da esterni cosa ne dite? Cosa fareste di più o di meno di me?


Comunque tornando OT e alle tue domande, direi che tu scopi troppo (oh, 14 alla settimana nominali) e lui troppo poco (2 al mese effettive). Secondo me la risolvi semplicemente con la matematica applicata. Sto pensando ad un algoritmo che tenga conto di tutte le variabili, qualunque sia il risultato però scordati i tuoi ritmi. Anche perché l'algoritmo lo elaboro io.


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Incasso e ti dico che hai pure ragione da un certo punto di vista! Però io di lui ero e sono innamorata e da stupidadonna ho pensato che in qualche modo (sposandolo) gli avrei fatto capire quanto forte fosse il mio amore per lui e altre lungaggini psicologiche e lui sarebbe migliorato per farmi felice quanto io cerco di fare del mio meglio per fare felice lui... Ora sono umana anche io, gli errori li commetto anche io... Per il momento non sono mai andata a piselli se non al supermercato nel reparto ortofrutta, ma iniziò a cedere alle lusinghe di altri uomini, se prima ero ferma e risoluta sul no, oggi sono alla ricerca della mia soddisfazione, *è troppo sbagliato chiedere un consigli*o?



No.
Il problema è che tu sai già che c'è un problema a cui hai cercato di dare una soluzione ma che non è servito a niente.
Giustamente qualcuno ti ha fatto notare che hai fatto un errore di valutazione per quel problema.
Ma visto che tuo marito ti piace (giustamente) per altri aspetti non è sicuramente da buttare via un rapporto senza tentare di trovare una soluzione.
Io parlerei chiaro a tuo marito proponendo una consulenza da un terapista di coppia per risolvere i vostri problemi.
Dopodiché valuterei il suo modo di affrontare questa proposta.
Se vi si oppone, evidentemente per lui il sesso rimarrà sempre poco importante nel vostro rapporto, e le tue esigenze in merito marginali, e qui dovrai trarre le tue conclusioni.
Se accetta saranno i consigli di una persona esperta ad aiutarvi.
Non avete figli, sono trascorsi appena 4 anni di matrimonio, siete giovani.
Non perdete tempo e non accettate questa situazione, i problemi non si risolvono da soli, e le esigenze frustrate danneggiano il restante rapporto di coppia (oltre a peggiorare la vostra vita).
Riguardo al tradimento - per quanto un bacio possa esserlo, intendo, qui valuterei più che altro il desiderio - non è il momento opportuno per guardarsi attorno.
Non risolve i vostri problemi, anzi li amplifica, o al limite, li mantiene celati.
Concentrati per ora su un solo problema.


----------



## ivanl (5 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tuo marito da al sesso un'importanza diversa dalla tua.
> Non c'entra l'essere sexy, il provocarlo, l'ingelosirlo e tutto il resto
> nella sua scala di priorità nella sua vita il sesso sta in fondo.
> Lui è sereno
> ...


quotissimo!


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> quotissimo!


Ah ho dimenticato 1 anno/1 anno e mezzo di pianti prima di trovare la serenità


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> T
> *Per esperienza, non c'è nulla che tu possa fare*



Purtroppo, potrebbe essere vero.


----------



## patroclo (5 Febbraio 2016)

.... a parti inverse mi sono trovato così con mia moglie ..... e non stiamo più insieme

Non per il sesso in se ma per quanto una crepa trascurata ha fatto crollare tutto.


Se ci tieni parlatene e andate da specialisti che vi possono consigliare..... 

Oscuro si esprime appecora però nella sua spietatezza non ha torto, non arrenderti alla forma della sua scrittura ..... attenzione però alla sostanza


----------



## Foglia (5 Febbraio 2016)

Parli di "troppe" mancanze. E poi sostanzialmente la mancanza è una. Poi (e giustamente a mio avviso) rimarchi che un matrimonio è fatto di tante cose, e che prima di gettarlo alle ortiche è meglio riflettere.

Io ripartirei da questa domanda: è "troppa" o non è "troppa" la mancanza di tuo marito?

Mi sa però che nessuno può rispondere utilmente al posto tuo. Non è che cerchi semplicemente approvazione per eventualmente sentirti legittimata a tamponare la situazione con un altro? 







Laeli ha detto:


> Mi sono appena iscritta per disperazione, leggo da anni ma ho sempre pensato di poter risolvere il problema da sola, ma adesso vorrei capire perché non ce l'ho mai fatta e mi rivolgo ad un pubblico ben più ampio della mia mente!!
> Sto con mio marito da 4 anni e ci siamo sposati 5 mesi fa, il nostro problema principale è il sesso! Lui non mi fa sentire desiderata o desiderabile, non mi corteggia, non mi sorprende, non c'è fisicamente e mentalmente o psicologicamente,ma da sempre non solo per questo ultimo periodo! I primi mesi di fidanzamento era tutto ok, passati questi: calma piatta! Le ho provate tutte: essere sexy, provocante, ammaliante, restia, scostante, disinteressata, ho provato con tutti i sentimenti possibili a parlargli: tranquilla, arrabbiata, piangendo, ridendo... È una situazione insostenibile! Io ho (e prima di lui sempre avuto) una sessualità forte, passionale, non mi schifa nulla! Lui sembra non sentire, mi vede come quella che deve pulire e riassettare, la futura madre dei suoi figli per lui basta fare l'amore 1 volta ogni 2 settimane! Io ero abituata a 2 al giorno o comunque a farlo quando ne avevo voglia senza pormi limiti.se per esempio si fa il venerdì non posso pretendere che si faccia anche il sabato!sebbene io le abbia davvero provate tutte per irretirlo, lui proprio mi rifiuta, in qualsiasi condizione io mi trovi. Lui iper me è bellissimo, pieno di potenziale, lui mi piace da impazzire, lo amo molto! Lo desidero molto. Il fatto che mi rifiuti palesemente mi fa sentire poco donna, è tutto sto casino porta ad altri problemi di coppia. Ho sperato che cambiasse come ogni donna, perché davvero ci tengo a lui. In questi 4 anni ho sopperito alle sue mancanze da sola, soffocando la mia insoddisfazione per amore. 2 mesi prima del matrimonio, in occasione di una serata con le amiche, ho conosciuto un ragazzo bellissimo, abbiamo chiacchierato molto poco, mi si è avvicinato, mi ha preso il viso con entrambe le mani e mi ha baciata, con una passione che non sentivo da anni, con desiderio, facendo l'uomo! Ho ceduto a questo bacio che è andato avanti tutta la sera ma non è sfociato in nulla di più! Mi sono resa conto di essere ancora una donna, e non io l'uomo della situazione, di avere "laggiù" ancora tutto in funzione (con mio marito sono costretta ad utilizzare dei lubrificanti perché ancora dopo 4 anni non ha capito che ogni tanto mi piace essere presa con passione e non tanto per fare). Sta di fatto che continuò a pensare a quella sera, continuo a pensare di tradirlo fino in fondo perché ho un bisogno disperato di provare emozioni, di essere corteggiata, di sentirmi donna! Vi giuro che gliel'ho anche detto ma non ha sortito effetto, non è mai cambiato nulla nemmeno dopo i rimproveri le arrabbiature le discussioni calme -cavolo se la donna che ami ti dice a chiare lettere che non è soddisfatta non puoi rimanere mummia!-
> Voi da esterni cosa ne dite? Cosa fareste di più o di meno di me?


----------



## oro.blu (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Mi sono appena iscritta per disperazione, leggo da anni ma ho sempre pensato di poter risolvere il problema da sola, ma adesso vorrei capire perché non ce l'ho mai fatta e mi rivolgo ad un pubblico ben più ampio della mia mente!!
> Sto con mio marito da 4 anni e ci siamo sposati 5 mesi fa, il nostro problema principale è il sesso! Lui non mi fa sentire desiderata o desiderabile, non mi corteggia, non mi sorprende, non c'è fisicamente e mentalmente o psicologicamente,ma da sempre non solo per questo ultimo periodo! I primi mesi di fidanzamento era tutto ok, passati questi: calma piatta! Le ho provate tutte: essere sexy, provocante, ammaliante, restia, scostante, disinteressata, ho provato con tutti i sentimenti possibili a parlargli: tranquilla, arrabbiata, piangendo, ridendo... È una situazione insostenibile! Io ho (e prima di lui sempre avuto) una sessualità forte, passionale, non mi schifa nulla! Lui sembra non sentire, mi vede come quella che deve pulire e riassettare, la futura madre dei suoi figli per lui basta fare l'amore 1 volta ogni 2 settimane! Io ero abituata a 2 al giorno o comunque a farlo quando ne avevo voglia senza pormi limiti.se per esempio si fa il venerdì non posso pretendere che si faccia anche il sabato!sebbene io le abbia davvero provate tutte per irretirlo, lui proprio mi rifiuta, in qualsiasi condizione io mi trovi. Lui iper me è bellissimo, pieno di potenziale, lui mi piace da impazzire, lo amo molto! Lo desidero molto. Il fatto che mi rifiuti palesemente mi fa sentire poco donna, è tutto sto casino porta ad altri problemi di coppia. Ho sperato che cambiasse come ogni donna, perché davvero ci tengo a lui. In questi 4 anni ho sopperito alle sue mancanze da sola, soffocando la mia insoddisfazione per amore. 2 mesi prima del matrimonio, in occasione di una serata con le amiche, ho conosciuto un ragazzo bellissimo, abbiamo chiacchierato molto poco, mi si è avvicinato, mi ha preso il viso con entrambe le mani e mi ha baciata, con una passione che non sentivo da anni, con desiderio, facendo l'uomo! Ho ceduto a questo bacio che è andato avanti tutta la sera ma non è sfociato in nulla di più! Mi sono resa conto di essere ancora una donna, e non io l'uomo della situazione, di avere "laggiù" ancora tutto in funzione (con mio marito sono costretta ad utilizzare dei lubrificanti perché ancora dopo 4 anni non ha capito che ogni tanto mi piace essere presa con passione e non tanto per fare). Sta di fatto che continuò a pensare a quella sera, continuo a pensare di tradirlo fino in fondo perché ho un bisogno disperato di provare emozioni, di essere corteggiata, di sentirmi donna! Vi giuro che gliel'ho anche detto ma non ha sortito effetto, non è mai cambiato nulla nemmeno dopo i rimproveri le arrabbiature le discussioni calme -cavolo se la donna che ami ti dice a chiare lettere che non è soddisfatta non puoi rimanere mummia!-
> Voi da esterni cosa ne dite? Cosa fareste di più o di meno di me?


E vero che il sesso è importante, ma sta a tutti e due. Le hai provate tutte, ma forse come un imposizione. Senza provocazioni senza ricatti dicendogli semplicemente che per te è un bisogno anche quello e che lo vuoi da lui. Perché e lui che ami e lui che hai sposato...
invece che andare a dire ad uno che del sesso non gliene frega niente, ero abituata a due al giorno....
Poi le persone vanno a fasi nella vita, magari fra un po', magari se vi fate aiutare da uno specialista, magari se gli dici che per fare figli due al mese non bastano (ci vuole un gran colpo di....) 

Metti anche nella bilancia quanto è importante lui e quanto è importante il sesso....

Poi c'è una soluzione che qui nessuno ha ancora preso in considerazione.... sei di Milano ? (siccome ho visto che sei un po' permalosetta prendila come una battuta!)
c'è sempre l'opzione :

Spoiler



PERACOTTA


----------



## Nicka (5 Febbraio 2016)

Senza polemica. 
Io non riesco a capire perché gente che capisce fin da subito che ci sono problemi sessuali con il partner decida di sposarsi per poi fare cazzate prima di subito. 
Proprio non mi va in testa...


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Senza polemica.
> Io non riesco a capire perché gente che capisce fin da subito che ci sono problemi sessuali con il partner decida di sposarsi per poi fare cazzate prima di subito.
> Proprio non mi va in testa...


Persone stupide.


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Persone stupide.


non sempre e non necessariamente.    è anche vero però che non abbiamo chiesto l'età della nostra nuova amica e del marito.


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Senza polemica.
> Io non riesco a capire perché gente che capisce fin da subito che ci sono problemi sessuali con il partner decida di sposarsi per poi fare cazzate prima di subito.
> Proprio non mi va in testa...


Stavo meditando la stessa cosa....

e meditavo anche che il sesso fatto di pratiche....e veramente una noia mortale...

come è noioso parlare di sesso e non di sessualità...che sembra di parlare di genitalità quando in realtà la questione è 9 su 10 ben più profonda....

com'è che dicevi? che qui in occidente, italia, ci arrabattiamo? 

e anche io senza polemica Laeli...ma che in una coppia che sta insieme da quattro anni, al netto del matrimonio, non si riesca a fare un discorso pieno sulle rispettive sessualità io lo trovo davvero problematico...e mica perchè non si scopa...

la questione problematica è che non riuscite a comunicare...il sesso è la punta dell'iceberg...e forse non è neanche la via giusta per iniziare il discorso sulla sessualità di ognuno di voi...

Mai parlato di fantasie Laeli?

Che fantasie ha lui? Cosa gli piace? Cosa non gli piace? Cosa lo eccita? Cosa lo tiene sospeso? Cosa lo ribalta? Cosa lo diverte? 

E tu? Le tue le conosci? 

Il sesso è la parte giocata dell'espressione di sè...

E benvenuta


----------



## Anonimo1523 (5 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Senza polemica.
> Io non riesco a capire perché gente che capisce fin da subito che ci sono problemi sessuali con il partner decida di sposarsi per poi fare cazzate prima di subito.
> Proprio non mi va in testa...


Dai Nicka ... lo ha dichiarato lei ... ci sono donne che non sposano l'uomo che hanno di fronte ... ma il sogno che le regala quell'uomo. 

La .... presunzione femminile ... passami il termine ... di alcune sta nella convinzione più o meno conscia di riuscire a trasformare l'uomo che hanno di fronte nell'uomo che sognano


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2016)

*lecter*



perplesso ha detto:


> non sempre e non necessariamente.    è anche vero però che non abbiamo chiesto l'età della nostra nuova amica e del marito.


Lecter,se dopo 6 mesi si palesano determinate difficoltà e tu vai avanti posso capire,ma dopo 5 anni ti ci sposi,e allora capisco meno,la realtà è che vuoi mandare avanti le cose come vuoi tu senza prendere atto del reale,poi quando ci sbatti chiedi consigli?o vai in giro a baciarti con sconosciuti?E per fortuna che sta tizia parla del mio QI,del suo purtroppo abbiamo perso le tracce...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Stavo meditando la stessa cosa....
> 
> e meditavo anche che il sesso fatto di pratiche....e veramente una noia mortale...
> 
> ...



Le fantasie e il cosa gli piace, scusami, molto spesso non c'entra davvero nulla


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Anonimo*



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Dai Nicka ... lo ha dichiarato lei ... ci sono donne che non sposano l'uomo che hanno di fronte ... ma il sogno che le regala quell'uomo.
> 
> La .... presunzione femminile ... passami il termine ... di alcune sta nella convinzione più o meno conscia di riuscire a trasformare l'uomo che hanno di fronte nell'uomo che sognano


A dire il vero è un pensiero mio,il genio ha scritto di essere innnammmorata....tranne il baciarsi con estranei...ma è secondario...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (5 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Le fantasie e il cosa gli piace, scusami, molto spesso non c'entra davvero nulla


Quoto. Ho amici che considerano il sesso più un fastidio che un piacere e trovano spesso scuse per non farlo


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lecter,se dopo 6 mesi si palesano determinate difficoltà e tu vai avanti posso capire,ma dopo 5 anni ti ci sposi,e allora capisco meno,la realtà è che vuoi mandare avanti le cose come vuoi tu senza prendere atto del reale,poi quando ci sbatti chiedi consigli?o vai in giro a baciarti con sconosciuti?E per fortuna che sta tizia parla del mio QI,del suo purtroppo abbiamo perso le tracce...


non prenderla subito sul personale.   sai benissimo di avere un stile fraintedibile al primo impatto.   quindi anche il discorso del QI fattelo anche un pò rimbalzare.


Laeli probabilmente fosse solo una che legge, avrebbe reazioni non diverse dalle nostre alla sua, di Laeli, di storia.


il problema è che quando le cose riguardano noi in prima persona, spesso perdiamo la lucidità.    e sì.   capita spesso di innamorarsi dei nostri sogni.     e di amarli così tanto volerli vedere reali.

quindi non è il punto quello di essere scemi perchè siamo scemi.   ma capire perchè in determinate situazioni persone sufficientemente intelligenti a livello generale diventano dei dementi a livello empatico-emozionale.

Mancanza di esperienza?  di pelo sullo stomaco?  di conoscenza di sè?   boh.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (5 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A dire il vero è un pensiero mio,il genio ha scritto di essere innnammmorata....tranne il baciarsi con estranei...ma è secondario...


Noi ci troviamo spesso d'accordo ... anche sul vero amore ... anche sulla pecora ... soprattutto sulla pecora ... ma non ora, non adesso, non ancora


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> non prenderla subito sul personale.   sai benissimo di avere un stile fraintedibile al primo impatto.   quindi anche il discorso del QI fattelo anche un pò rimbalzare.
> 
> 
> Laeli probabilmente fosse solo una che legge, avrebbe reazioni non diverse dalle nostre alla sua, di Laeli, di storia.
> ...



Ma figurati,sono monotono ma non permaloso.
Sai che c'è?secondo me è anche comodità e convenienza,chiudere legami che non vanno ha un costo emotivo,lui ha palesato da subito il proprio essere,dopo 5 anni,lei si bacia con un estraneo e capisce che vuol sentirsi viva?


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Le fantasie e il cosa gli piace, scusami, molto spesso non c'entra davvero nulla


non parlo di fantasie che riguardano le pratiche..mettimi a pecora o scopami alla missionario senza un domani, per dire...non parlo di prestazioni...

parlo di quelle fantasie che diventano, o possono diventare, ponte comunicativo...cosa mi piace?

sembra una domanda idiota...eppure...spesso si risponde per protocollo.

Le fantasie esplorative, quelle che possono far prendere per mano ed andare a scoprire cose nuove del piacere...

Un giochettino semplice semplice da cui consigliano di partire spesso i sessuologi è la masturbazione, per esempio

Masturbarsi reciprocamente, masturbarsi individualmente ma vicini, masturbare se stesso e l'altro...insomma solo con la masturbazione, non finalizzata al raggiungimento dell'orgasmo ma finalizzata invece alla condivisione del piacere del corpo,al sentire se stessi e l'altro...

poi ecco...se la fantasia è ridotta a pratica...leccamela in direzione nord fino a farmi venire, per dire...ti quoto con furore!

la sessualità resta scoperta del proprio sè e poi del sè dell'altro...non è sesso...è di più...il sesso è solo pratica...


----------



## banshee (5 Febbraio 2016)

Quoto Oscuro in tutto il 3d..quoto Anonimo per il discorso del voler cambiare il partner, grande errore - provato sulla mia pelle.


----------



## banshee (5 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Senza polemica.
> Io non riesco a capire perché gente che capisce fin da subito che ci sono problemi sessuali con il partner decida di sposarsi per poi fare cazzate prima di subito.
> Proprio non mi va in testa...


Concordo.
Oltre a questo credo sia estremamente dannoso per se stessi rimanere in una relazione per qualche aspetto (in questo caso sessuale) insoddisfacente sperando che l'Altro cambi.
Noi possiamo agire solo su noi stessi, non sugli altri.


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Noi ci troviamo spesso d'accordo ... anche sul vero amore ... anche sulla pecora ... soprattutto sulla pecora ... ma non ora, non adesso, non ancora


La pecora ci farà incontrare ancora,e staremo dalla stessa parte,sempre dietro,non adesso,non ora.


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma figurati,sono monotono ma non permaloso.
> Sai che c'è?secondo me è anche comodità e convenienza,chiudere legami che non vanno ha un costo emotivo,lui ha palesato da subito il proprio essere,dopo 5 anni,lei si bacia con un estraneo e capisce che vuol sentirsi viva?


separarsi costa, in tutti i sensi.     e talvolta, si trova un equilibrio ugualmente, anche se le cose a letto non funzionano.

dipende da cosa è davvero importante per ognuno.    che il marito di Laeli avesse le idee chiare fin da subito lo ammette anche lei.

ma noi non possiamo opinare su di lui, perchè non è con lui che parliamo.


----------



## oro.blu (5 Febbraio 2016)

*assoluzione*

Secondo me sta cercando qui un assoluzione per il tradimento.
Ha già detto che le ha provate tutto.... Cosa può fare ancora?? Lei senza non resiste più così in astinenza. Ha occasioni. Il sito si chiama "tradimento"
Forse sono cattiva. Ma secondo me sperava che le dicessimo...vai in pace se non ti da lui ciò che cerchi trovalo in giro.

Io credo che senza la parte sensoriale e sessuale non sarei stata così a lungo con mio marito... Ma perché sono così.
E ci sta che invece ci siano coppie per cui non è importante. Ma sono coppie. 
Per forza due persone per cui il sesso è così distante di vedute non staranno a lungo assieme perché prima o poi chi me ha bisogno va a cercarlo altrove....


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> non parlo di fantasie che riguardano le pratiche..mettimi a pecora o scopami alla missionario senza un domani, per dire...non parlo di prestazioni...
> 
> parlo di quelle fantasie che diventano, o possono diventare, ponte comunicativo...cosa mi piace?
> 
> ...


Parti dal presupposto che non c'è la possibilità di fare nemmeno quello.


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parti dal presupposto che non c'è la possibilità di fare nemmeno quello.


Cioè nulla assoluto col corpo??? 

Nessun contatto, nessuna ricerca di piacere individuale e reciproca?

Manco mangiare insieme il tiramisù nudi nel letto? (non è una battuta....cibo-nudità sono un binomio molto interessante per i legami che intercorrono fra le due "pratiche", in termini di fantasie, appunto)

Non mi pare che Laeli abbia parlato di una completa assenza....mi pare lei abbia detto che vorrebbe scopare di più mentre lui si accontenta di scopare di meno...non mi sembra abbia parlato di totale assenza...

parla di mancanza...e la mancanza è un terreno diverso dall'assenza..per quanto intercorrano connessioni anche in questo terreno, per quanto riguarda la sessualità...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cioè nulla assoluto col corpo???
> 
> Nessun contatto, nessuna ricerca di piacere individuale e reciproca?
> 
> ...


Si in effetti stavo personalizzando
Lei era messa un po' meglio ma può essere un inizio
Non glielo auguro ovviamenes


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Non ho fatto cazzate*



Nicka ha detto:


> Senza polemica.
> Io non riesco a capire perché gente che capisce fin da subito che ci sono problemi sessuali con il partner decida di sposarsi per poi fare cazzate prima di subito.
> Proprio non mi va in testa...


Ho deciso di sposarlo perché ne sono innamorata e perché pensavo che parlandone più esplicitamente avrebbe posto un po' di rimedio! Io non l'ho tradito, si c'è stato un limone prima di sposarlo ma io non lo considero una tragedia


----------



## Divì (5 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tuo marito da al sesso un'importanza diversa dalla tua.
> Non c'entra l'essere sexy, il provocarlo, l'ingelosirlo e tutto il resto
> nella sua scala di priorità nella sua vita il sesso sta in fondo.
> Lui è sereno
> ...


Quoto anche gli spazi.


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Ciao*



ipazia ha detto:


> Cioè nulla assoluto col corpo???
> 
> Nessun contatto, nessuna ricerca di piacere individuale e reciproca?
> 
> ...


Ho letto con interesse tutto quello che hai scritto e ti dirò che sono partita con la masturbazione reciproca e condivisa ma anche in solitaria con lui a fianco tempo fa. A me è una cosa che piace particolarmente vederlo fare da se nei preliminari ma lui non ha apprezzato nemmeno questo! Non ho 15 anni e so molto bene cosa mi piace, parlo delle mie fantasie a lui, ho provato a far parlare lui delle sue ma sembra quasi in imbarazzo. Delle mie fantasie non ha mai voluto provarne a soddisfare una per dire. Sembra che abbia un rifiuto totale nel darmi ciò che cerco


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*No*



oro.blu ha detto:


> Secondo me sta cercando qui un assoluzione per il tradimento.
> Ha già detto che le ha provate tutto.... Cosa può fare ancora?? Lei senza non resiste più così in astinenza. Ha occasioni. Il sito si chiama "tradimento"
> Forse sono cattiva. Ma secondo me sperava che le dicessimo...vai in pace se non ti da lui ciò che cerchi trovalo in giro.
> 
> ...


Non cerco assoluzione perché non mi serve che qualcuno (soprattutto che non conosco) mi dica vai con dios per fare qualcosa. Sto cercando di capire, cosa sbaglio io, cosa lui, cosa posso o non posso fare ancora per essere estremamente felice anche sotto le lenzuola


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Ho letto con interesse tutto quello che hai scritto e ti dirò che sono partita con la masturbazione reciproca e condivisa ma anche in solitaria con lui a fianco tempo fa. A me è una cosa che piace particolarmente vederlo fare da se nei preliminari ma lui non ha apprezzato nemmeno questo! Non ho 15 anni e so molto bene cosa mi piace, parlo delle mie fantasie a lui, ho provato a far parlare lui delle sue ma sembra quasi in imbarazzo. Delle mie fantasie non ha mai voluto provarne a soddisfare una per dire. Sembra che abbia un rifiuto totale nel darmi ciò che cerco


Non é verso te è verso il sesso
É lì che ha il rifiuto te o un'altra non cambia nulla
La vivi come una cosa conte di te e la metti sul personale. Probabilmente non è così


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si in effetti stavo personalizzando
> Lei era messa un po' meglio ma può essere un inizio
> Non glielo auguro ovviamenes


Sono d'accordo che può essere un inizio....ecco perchè chiedevo quelle cose apparentemente idiote...

Che si parla di pratiche....poi mi piacerebbe davvero sapere se le pratiche sono semplicemente protocolli appresi e riportati oppure costruzione insieme di un modo della sessualità che esprime entrambi e porta a sentire un noi e non semplicemente un io e un tu che cercano soddisfazione attraverso il corpo dell'altro. 

Se non comunicano, se non imparano a comunicare, trovare un altro cazzo è l'ultimo dei problemi di Laelia e del suo matrimonio. 

E la vedo dura comunicare, e anche che lo abbiano già fatto, se questi anni sono stati vissuti nell'attesa che lui cambiasse...per intervento divino..che ne so io...

Secondo me.


----------



## Divì (5 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non é verso te è verso il sesso
> É lì che ha il rifiuto te o un'altra non cambia nulla
> La vivi come una cosa conte di te e la metti sul personale. Probabilmente non è così


Riquoto

E per farla breve quoto Oscuro, Anonimo, Ivanl e Nicka, ciascuno per il suo contributo.

E chiedo alla nuova compagna di strada la sua età.


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Eh be*



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Dai Nicka ... lo ha dichiarato lei ... ci sono donne che non sposano l'uomo che hanno di fronte ... ma il sogno che le regala quell'uomo.
> 
> La .... presunzione femminile ... passami il termine ... di alcune sta nella convinzione più o meno conscia di riuscire a trasformare l'uomo che hanno di fronte nell'uomo che sognano


Allora mettetemi alla gogna! Si mi sono inconsciamente messa in testa di poter apportare miglioramenti alla mia vita sessuale con un uomo che non mi ha mai dato segni di vita! Oh io ci credevo davvero, pensa che pensavo di non essere abbastanza eccitante, abbastanza bella, intelligente simpatica intraprendente ecc ecc per lui, che se ci avessi messo impegno ci nel migliorarmi ci sarei riuscita a farlo eccitare! Che non sarebbe più successo che ad una mia eclatante dichiarazione d'intenti lui mi rifiutasse per poi chiudersi in bagno e "arrangiarsi" E be ci ho messo 4 anni a capire che tanto è una guerra persa! E allora insultatemi, datemi della persona stupida... Che problema c'è siamo su un forum! Le persone al di là di un forum non sono vere, non hanno sentimenti. Sono solo stupide


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Ho letto con interesse tutto quello che hai scritto e ti dirò che sono partita con la masturbazione reciproca e condivisa ma anche in solitaria con lui a fianco tempo fa. A me è una cosa che piace particolarmente vederlo fare da se nei preliminari ma lui non ha apprezzato nemmeno questo! Non ho 15 anni e so molto bene cosa mi piace, parlo delle mie fantasie a lui, ho provato a far parlare lui delle sue ma sembra quasi in imbarazzo. Delle mie fantasie non ha mai voluto provarne a soddisfare una per dire. Sembra che abbia un rifiuto totale nel darmi ciò che cerco


Scusami se sono diretta..ma ti sei accorta adesso di questo baratro che vi separa???

Come mai lui è così imbarazzato? Cosa lo imbarazza? 

Che voglio dire...te gli puoi piazzare lì la pratica, ma se lui la vive con imbarazzo per motivi suoi che non condividete vi allontanate ulteriormente e basta...

non è la pratica in sè...è la condivisione, il farla insieme, per il piacere di entrambi...

se c'è compiacenza dall'una o dall'altra parte, è solo controproducente...

L'imbarazzo fra l'altro è eccitante...se ben condiviso

E aggiungo....ha fatto bene, a rifiutarsi. 

Lui è da un'altra parte. Mi sa. 

E dovete deciderlo insieme se trovare una strada per incontrarvi, per capirvi o per decidere che siete su piani talmente diversi da non potervi incontrare. 

Io non riuscirei a stare con un uomo con bisogni tanto diversi dai miei, per dire...non ci sarebbe amore che tenga...la sessualità anche è amore...e sarebbe un'amicizia, se non ci fosse sessualità...


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



Laeli ha detto:


> Ho deciso di sposarlo perché ne sono innamorata e perché pensavo che parlandone più esplicitamente avrebbe posto un po' di rimedio! Io non l'ho tradito, si c'è stato un limone prima di sposarlo ma io non lo considero una tragedia


Certo,allora mettilo al corrente dei tuoi limoni,quello prima del matrimonio e quello di poco tempo fa,vediamo come considererà lui i tuoi limoni.....
Ascolta a me,genio,guarda che dai limoni ai cetrioli il passo è molto breve.....


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Cambierebbe qualcosa*



Divì ha detto:


> Riquoto
> 
> E per farla breve quoto Oscuro, Anonimo, Ivanl e Nicka, ciascuno per il suo contributo.
> 
> E chiedo alla nuova compagna di strada la sua età.


Se ti dicessi che ho 31 anni?


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*



Laeli ha detto:


> Se ti dicessi che ho 31 anni?


Ne dimostri 21.Se non meno.


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Se ti dicessi che ho 31 anni?


e tuo marito quanti ne ha?   non cambierebbe,ma a volte la questione dell'età spiega delle cose.

non sentirti sotto processo, non ti stiamo accusando


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Allora mettetemi alla gogna! Si mi sono inconsciamente messa in testa di poter apportare miglioramenti alla mia vita sessuale con un uomo che non mi ha mai dato segni di vita! Oh io ci credevo davvero, pensa che pensavo di non essere abbastanza eccitante, abbastanza bella, intelligente simpatica intraprendente ecc ecc per lui, che se ci avessi messo impegno ci nel migliorarmi ci sarei riuscita a farlo eccitare! Che non sarebbe più successo che ad una mia eclatante dichiarazione d'intenti lui mi rifiutasse per poi chiudersi in bagno e "arrangiarsi" E be ci ho messo 4 anni a capire che tanto è una guerra persa! E allora insultatemi, datemi della persona stupida... Che problema c'è siamo su un forum! Le persone al di là di un forum non sono vere, non hanno sentimenti. Sono solo stupide


Leila mi stai leggendo?


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Hai ragione in pieno*



farfalla ha detto:


> Non é verso te è verso il sesso
> É lì che ha il rifiuto te o un'altra non cambia nulla
> La vivi come una cosa conte di te e la metti sul personale. Probabilmente non è così


Quindi come ha detto un altro utente non ho speranze.... Me lo tengo com'è e godo di quello che ho, anche se non è bello reprimere i propri sentimenti


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



Laeli ha detto:


> Allora mettetemi alla gogna! Si mi sono inconsciamente messa in testa di poter apportare miglioramenti alla mia vita sessuale con un uomo che non mi ha mai dato segni di vita! Oh io ci credevo davvero, pensa che pensavo di non essere abbastanza eccitante, abbastanza bella, intelligente simpatica intraprendente ecc ecc per lui, che se ci avessi messo impegno ci nel migliorarmi ci sarei riuscita a farlo eccitare! Che non sarebbe più successo che ad una mia eclatante dichiarazione d'intenti lui mi rifiutasse per poi chiudersi in bagno e "arrangiarsi" E be ci ho messo 4 anni a capire che tanto è una guerra persa! E allora insultatemi, datemi della persona stupida... Che problema c'è siamo su un forum! Le persone al di là di un forum non sono vere, non hanno sentimenti. Sono solo stupide


Per tua notizia sei tu che hai avuto da ridire sul mio Qi,poi comportarsi da stupidi non significa esserlo.


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Lui*



perplesso ha detto:


> e tuo marito quanti ne ha?   non cambierebbe,ma a volte la questione dell'età spiega delle cose.
> 
> non sentirti sotto processo, non ti stiamo accusando


Ne ha 39


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo che può essere un inizio....ecco perchè chiedevo quelle cose apparentemente idiote...
> 
> Che si parla di pratiche....poi mi piacerebbe davvero sapere se le pratiche sono semplicemente protocolli appresi e riportati oppure costruzione insieme di un modo della sessualità che esprime entrambi e porta a sentire un noi e non semplicemente un io e un tu che cercano soddisfazione attraverso il corpo dell'altro.
> 
> ...


Puoi solo aspettare che lui abbia il problema.
Tu stai parlando di una coppia che ha problemi
In realtà il problema ce l'ha lei. Lui sta bene 
Tu non puoi pensare che uno che non ha un problema cerchi soluzioni.
Se per te essere rossa non é un problema cerchi la soluZione per diventare bionda? 
Sai che esistono le tinte ma ti bionda non vuoi diventare. Ti piacci rossa


----------



## Alessandra (5 Febbraio 2016)

Ci sono persone poco interessate al sesso.
Penso che Erato' ha detto una cosa giusta. .."forzarlo" e di chiedergli di fare sesso potrebbe solo avere l'effetto contrario.  Era capitato cosi' a una mia amica. 
Non aveva mai raggiunto l'apice del piacere con il marito.  Dopo qualche anno,  stufa di fingere o di far finta di nulla,  ha iniziato a pretendere che lui le facesse raggiungere l'orgasmo e questo li ha allontanati.  Non facevano più sesso perché lui entrava in ansia da prestazione e la cosa aveva perso spontaneita' e naturalezza.  Il tuo caso è diverso,  ti lamenti che a lui basta poche volte al mese,  ma a furia di mostrare la tua insoddisfazione,  potrebbe sentire "come un lavoro " anche quelle poche volte che si concede. 

Mi provo un attimo a mettere nei panni di tuo marito. ...
Siete stati fidanzati per 4 anni  (anche da fidanzati gli facevi pressione per fare più sesso? ) e poi lo sposi.  Lui puo' pensare che se l'hai sposato,  ti andava bene cosi' come era.  
E ora non ti va più bene. (Perché ti sei accorta che non sei riuscita a cambiare quel suo aspetto )....
Puo' pensare:"Ecco. ..il cliché. ...perfetta fino al matrimonio e poi, una volta sposata,  tira fuori la "strega" che era ben nascosta! "

Sto esagerando. ...pero' se non gliene hai mai parlato prima del matrimonio,  anche per lui questo tuo modo di non accettarlo potrebbe essere una delusione. 

Soluzioni non ne conosco.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ne dimostri 21.Se non meno.


Oscuro. Ci sono passata
Ti a sicuro che 20/30/40 cambia poco.
Ti metti in discussione su tutto


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Oscuro. Ci sono passata
> Ti a sicuro che 20/30/40 cambia poco.
> Ti metti in discussione su tutto


Si,strano che ti succede dopo 5 anni,e dopo il secondo limone con uno sconosciuto dentro un locale...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Quindi come ha detto un altro utente non ho speranze.... Me lo tengo com'è e godo di quello che ho, anche se non è bello reprimere i propri sentimenti


Non lo so se non hai speranze
Il mio dopo 3 anni sta andando in terapia. Perché ora ha capito e realizzato di avere un problema. 
È ora esce la rabbia perché in qualche modo lui stava meglio quando non affrontava la cosa.
Ma io ho smesso da due anni di preoccuparmi di questa cosa ma mi sono sparata diversi tipi di terapie per arrivare a vivere con lui serenamente e solo io so quanto ho pianto.


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Fox*



oscuro ha detto:


> Certo,allora mettilo al corrente dei tuoi limoni,quello prima del matrimonio e quello di poco tempo fa,vediamo come considererà lui i tuoi limoni.....
> Ascolta a me,genio,guarda che dai limoni ai cetrioli il passo è molto breve.....


Hai sbagliato nomignolo! 
1) è successo una volta e non 2
2) lo sa gliel'ho detto


----------



## Anonimo1523 (5 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Secondo me sta cercando qui un assoluzione per il tradimento.
> Ha già detto che le ha provate tutto.... Cosa può fare ancora?? Lei senza non resiste più così in astinenza. Ha occasioni. Il sito si chiama "tradimento"
> Forse sono cattiva. Ma secondo me sperava che le dicessimo...vai in pace se non ti da lui ciò che cerchi trovalo in giro.
> 
> ...


QUOTONE. Su tutto e per tutto.


----------



## Alessandra (5 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Scusami se sono diretta..ma ti sei accorta adesso di questo baratro che vi separa???
> 
> Come mai lui è così imbarazzato? Cosa lo imbarazza?
> 
> ...


:up:
Assolutamente.  Il sesso è importante. Altrimenti si è amici.  Anche io sono stupita...


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



Alessandra ha detto:


> Ci sono persone poco interessate al sesso.
> Penso che Erato' ha detto una cosa giusta. .."forzarlo" e di chiedergli di fare sesso potrebbe solo avere l'effetto contrario.  Era capitato cosi' a una mia amica.
> Non aveva mai raggiunto l'apice del piacere con il marito.  Dopo qualche anno,  stufa di fingere o di far finta di nulla,  ha iniziato a pretendere che lui le facesse raggiungere l'orgasmo e questo li ha allontanati.  Non facevano più sesso perché lui entrava in ansia da prestazione e la cosa aveva perso spontaneita' e naturalezza.  Il tuo caso è diverso,  ti lamenti che a lui basta poche volte al mese,  ma a furia di mostrare la tua insoddisfazione,  potrebbe sentire "come un lavoro " anche quelle poche volte che si concede.
> 
> ...


Ne abbiamo parlato anche prima di sposarci parecchie volte a questo punto troppe


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



Laeli ha detto:


> Hai sbagliato nomignolo!
> 1) è successo una volta e non 2
> 2) lo sa gliel'ho detto


Credo di aver perso già troppo tempo.Con te non ho sbagliato nulla.Tempo al tempo...


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Allora mettetemi alla gogna! Si mi sono inconsciamente messa in testa di *poter apportare miglioramenti alla mia vita sessuale con un uomo che non mi ha mai dato segni di vita*! Oh io ci credevo davvero, pensa che *pensavo di non essere abbastanza eccitante, abbastanza bella, intelligente simpatica intraprendente ecc ecc per lui, che se ci avessi messo impegno ci nel migliorarmi ci sarei riuscita a farlo eccitare!* Che non sarebbe più successo che ad una mia eclatante dichiarazione d'intenti lui mi rifiutasse per poi chiudersi in bagno e "arrangiarsi" E be ci ho messo 4 anni a capire che tanto è una guerra persa! E allora insultatemi, datemi della persona stupida... Che problema c'è siamo su un forum! Le persone al di là di un forum non sono vere, non hanno sentimenti. Sono solo stupide



Allora. Leggiti bene il neretto. 

Il primo scoglio, quello che fa bene a te guardare è quel neretto. 

La sessualità non è un "adesso riesco a ...(scegli tu la prestazione che vuoi)".

La sessualità è innanzitutto il piacere di esporsi all'altro con semplicità e per il piacere di farlo. Il proprio piacere. E poi il piacere dello sguardo dell'altro che trova piacere nel guardare e nell'esporsi a sua volta e che trova nutrimento nel piacere che vede nell'essere guardato. 

Il sesso, la pratica viene dopo. 

Se vivi la questione nei termini del grassetto vi fate reciprocamente male. 

Torna alle fantasie e all'imbarazzo. 
E partite da lì. E non con richieste. 

Ma con il desiderio di comprendere. E accettare. Lui rifiuta cose che tu gli proponi. 

Il punto è capire tu se le cose che gli proponi ti sono vitali nell'immediato o ti vuoi, vi vuoi dare la possibilità di cercare strada insieme. E quindi se siete disposti a investire del tempo su di voi.

Tu cosa vuoi?
E lui?

Che la domanda fra voi, secondo me, non è "scopiamo?". La domanda è "abbiamo voglia di investire tempo per comprenderci nei nostri bisogni dicendoci la verità?"

E ti sento molto incazzata con lui...o comunque seccata. 

Ma la responsabile delle tue scelte sei  tu. Non è gogna.

SE non ti prendi la responsabilità delle scelte che hai fatto finora, compreso l'aspettare un cambiamento per intercessione divina o per il miracolo della femminilità applicata, non ne esci.


----------



## Alessandra (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Ne abbiamo parlato anche prima di sposarci parecchie volte a questo punto troppe


Eh allora....non so che dirti.  Sei giovane e ancora in tempo per fare e disfare tutto. 
Questa crepa potrebbe diventare un burrone con il passare del tempo. ...


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*No*



ipazia ha detto:


> Scusami se sono diretta..ma ti sei accorta adesso di questo baratro che vi separa???
> 
> Come mai lui è così imbarazzato? Cosa lo imbarazza?
> 
> ...


Non me ne sono accorta adesso come ho già spiegato pensavo di essere io il problema! Io in realtà non so cosa voglia perché abbiamo problemi di comunicazione, lui non esprime sentimenti di nessun genere e io li esprimo troppo


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Non me ne sono accorta adesso come ho già spiegato pensavo di essere io il problema! Io in realtà non so cosa voglia perché abbiamo problemi di comunicazione, lui non esprime sentimenti di nessun genere e io li esprimo troppo


visto che sicuramente non è stata la potente attrazione reciproca, ci spieghi cosa ti ha spinto a sposarlo?


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Sei brava sai*



ipazia ha detto:


> Allora. Leggiti bene il neretto.
> 
> Il primo scoglio, quello che fa bene a te guardare è quel neretto.
> 
> ...


Le tue parole mi hanno fatta piangere perché sono vere... Forse ho sempre sbagliato io imponendomi tutto ciò


----------



## Anonimo1523 (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Allora mettetemi alla gogna! Si mi sono inconsciamente messa in testa di poter apportare miglioramenti alla mia vita sessuale con un uomo che non mi ha mai dato segni di vita! Oh io ci credevo davvero, pensa che pensavo di non essere abbastanza eccitante, abbastanza bella, intelligente simpatica intraprendente ecc ecc per lui, che se ci avessi messo impegno ci nel migliorarmi ci sarei riuscita a farlo eccitare! Che non sarebbe più successo che ad una mia eclatante dichiarazione d'intenti lui mi rifiutasse per poi chiudersi in bagno e "arrangiarsi" E be ci ho messo 4 anni a capire che tanto è una guerra persa! E allora insultatemi, datemi della persona stupida... Che problema c'è siamo su un forum! Le persone al di là di un forum non sono vere, non hanno sentimenti. Sono solo stupide


Non ho detto che sei stupida. Mai pensato. Ho detto che fa parte di molte donne il sogno di un tipo e di voler cambiare il proprio uomo per farlo divenire un tipo. Ho usato presunzione (se non lo è pretendere di cambiare un altro) femminile (l'uomo non ci pensa proprio).

Nessuna gogna.


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Cioè*

Non esprime sentimenti,non dialoga,e non fa sesso,ma per 5 anni è stata matta del suo patner,vuoi vedere che sta bene economicamente?


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Puoi solo aspettare che lui abbia il problema.
> Tu stai parlando di una coppia che ha problemi
> In realtà il problema ce l'ha lei. Lui sta bene
> Tu non puoi pensare che uno che non ha un problema cerchi soluzioni.
> ...


ma..può essere...

ma provo a mettermi nei panni di lui...

e mi ritrovo con un compagno che non è soddisfatto di me, che mi propone cose che non ho voglia di fare, che mi imbarazzano e se mi imbarazzano significa che mi mettono di fronte a parti di me con cui non sono in pace e che magari non ho voglia di affrontare...

mi ritrovo con un compagno che la sera mi entra nel letto e io so, lo sento che mi desidera, ma io no...ma gli voglio anche bene...

insomma, io al posto di lui non starei benissimo eh...per la verità.

Che se è vero che il rifiuto di lui è per il sesso in sè...nella concretezza lui si ritrova a rifiutare lei. E ad affrontare lo sguardo di lei rifiutata. Che non penso gli parli di unicorni rosa e roselline....

insomma...io non penso sia il massimo neanche per lui.

Sicuramente in tutto questo delirio, se un minimo interesse per il sesso c'era, rischiano di spegnerlo...e anche di perdersi...

sono solo 4 anni che stanno insieme, in fondo...non sono pochi ma non sono neanche molti. Non hanno figli. Non hanno un lungo vissuto che possa sostenere un "ne vale comunque la pena". Insomma....

Insomma...io non riuscirei a stare bene sapendo che il mio essere non è soddisfacente per l'altro. Me ne andrei. Mi sentirei rifiutata io. Per un carpiato del rifiuto, ma il rifiuto funziona così, si potenzia e si riflette...


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Io*



perplesso ha detto:


> visto che sicuramente non è stata la potente attrazione reciproca, ci spieghi cosa ti ha spinto a sposarlo?


La potente attrazione fisica bei suoi confronti ce l'ho per me lui è meraviglioso! Poi, in questo momento, non riesco ad aggiungere altro alla risposta... Non perché non ci sia da aggiungere ma perché lucida non sono e direi caxxate


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non ho detto che sei stupida. Mai pensato. Ho detto che fa parte di molte donne il sogno di un tipo e di voler cambiare il proprio uomo per farlo divenire un tipo. Ho usato presunzione (se non lo è pretendere di cambiare un altro) femminile (l'uomo non ci pensa proprio).
> 
> Nessuna gogna.



e vabbè..donne uomini...questa del aspettare il miglior altro è una stronzata piuttosto diffusa e senza troppe distinzioni di genere...

lo fanno gli umani in generale...chi più chi meno...e ognuno paga il suo prezzo.


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Non me ne sono accorta adesso come ho già spiegato pensavo di essere io il problema! Io in realtà non so cosa voglia perché abbiamo problemi di comunicazione, lui non esprime sentimenti di nessun genere e io li esprimo troppo


io non so se esprimi sentimenti o frustrazione dei sentimenti che vorresti esprimere...

siete ingarbugliati Laelia...tu sei ingarbugliata. 

Inizia a svolgerti con calma. Rimango dell'idea che lo scopare sia l'ultimo dei vostri problemi...

Se ti ha sposata dei sentimenti li ha espressi...in che modo lui si esprime? 
Come lo capisci se è contento? SE è triste? 

Io penso che dobbiate provare a conoscervi sai...

DA come scrivi, sembra che lui sia una pietra che ti porti al collo...ma questa è la tua percezione della situazione e dite. Che ti impedisce fra l'altro di vedere dove sei.

Non pensi?


----------



## Divì (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Se ti dicessi che ho 31 anni?


Io mi sono separata a 32. Più o meno avevo le stesso problema.


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



ipazia ha detto:


> io non so se esprimi sentimenti o frustrazione dei sentimenti che vorresti esprimere...
> 
> siete ingarbugliati Laelia...tu sei ingarbugliata.
> 
> ...


Tutto questo dopo 5 anni?
Questo lasso di tempo ti fa capire la profondità di pensiero di questi due....


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Le tue parole mi hanno fatta piangere perché sono vere... Forse ho sempre sbagliato io imponendomi tutto ciò


non sono brava..ero solo una che per essere sicura di imparare dai propri errori, non si è limitata a farli una volta, ma li ha ripetuti più e più volte....giusto per andare sul sicuro 

non essere drastica...inizia a fare ordine in te. A comprenderti. 

E poi provate a parlare per davvero...non per chiedere cose, ma per dirvele...semplicemente. 

Senza attese. Solo per ascoltarvi e capirvi.

Era roba da fare 4 anni fa..ma ormai siete qui. Indietro non si torna. Si tratta di trovare il modo per andare avanti, cercando di aggiustare il tiro. Se si può. E come si può.


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Hai ragione anche qui*



ipazia ha detto:


> ma..può essere...
> 
> ma provo a mettermi nei panni di lui...
> 
> ...


Vista così ha un senso. Però io gli ho dato mille volte l'opportunità di parlare con me. Non sono quella che punta il dito, o meglio ora lo sono diventata in realtà è la cosa è peggiorata infatti, all'inizio della storia lui mi ha anche tradita e io l'ho perdonato quindi fatico a vederla che lui è in realtà così imbarazzato dal sesso, sarà anche questo che ha contribuito. Dicevo, io gli ho dato modo di esprimersi in qualsiasi modo ma lui non ha colto per cui si, ho sbagliato ma fino ad un certo punto è, si può sentirsi come hai detto tu però poteva anche ascoltare i miei pensieri e provare a venirmi incontro, non ci hai mai provato eh


----------



## Anonimo1523 (5 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> e vabbè..donne uomini...questa del aspettare il miglior altro è una stronzata piuttosto diffusa e senza troppe distinzioni di genere...
> 
> lo fanno gli umani in generale...chi più chi meno...e ognuno paga il suo prezzo.


Si. Ma in genere sono le donne che vorrebbero l'uomo tenero ma duro, sensibile e materiale, sentimentale e sbattimi a pecora ... non si capisce ... lo vorrebbero come loro desiderano cercando di cambiarlo anche più volte in una giornata. 

Questo è l'esempio .... è straordinario in tutto ma non scopa.

Un uomo forse avrebbe cambiato donna, lei sta cercando di trasformarlo in un attore porno anche se non lo è.

Ovvio che ho amplificato il tutto ma non il senso del mio dire.


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutto questo dopo 5 anni?
> Questo lasso di tempo ti fa capire la profondità di pensiero di questi due....


e che ne so?

io ci ho impiegato 10 anni a capire, con la pancia, cose che per altri probabilmente sarebbero state lapalissiane. 
E mi ci sono massacrata in quel capire/non capire. 

Pago. Ognuno ha il suo prezzo. Non ci si scappa comunque. 

Se adesso vedessi una che fa le cose che ho fatto io, le urlerei che è una emerita deficiente. Non sono rimpianti. Ma lo urlerei lo stesso. 

Da questo piedistallo che mi ritrovo, mi sento proprio l'ultima sai a poter parlare di profondità?

Che poi vedo anche io, che non si parlano...è evidente da quello che lei scrive. 

MA lei sta scrivendo, quindi una qualche ricerca la sta facendo. 

Dove poi la porterà...boh....

Sicuramente, lo ribadisco, scopare, è l'ultimo dei loro problemi...è solo un sintomo di altre mancanze.

edit: aggiungo...rognatemi ancora sull'amore, eh..l'idillio che tutto risolve...ne ha rovinati più lui che il petrolio (che poi era orgoglio..ma capita di fare confusione anche nel mondo degli unicorni rosa)


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Ahahahah*



oscuro ha detto:


> Tutto questo dopo 5 anni?
> Questo lasso di tempo ti fa capire la profondità di pensiero di questi due


Fortunatamente non sono tutti così poco dotati mentalmente come te caro Oscuro! Non puoi lanciare la pietra e nascondere la mano! Partire ad attaccare e deridere e poi dire "eh ma tu mi hai dato del poco intelligente" continuando in primis a dire cavolate è poi ad offendere! Mollati fuori


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Tutto questo dopo 5 anni?
> ...


Guarda che in modo duro e suo, Oscuro ti ha indicato una strada importante. 

Ti ha detto "se non ti assumi la responsabilità delle tue scelte, da questa situazione ne esci solo cercando palliativi".


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



Laeli ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Tutto questo dopo 5 anni?
> ...


E  tu saresti quella dotata?cioè parliamone serenamente.Tu che definisci un uomo meraviglioso,ma quest uomo non parla,non dialoga,non fa sesso,ma ti ha tradito,la tua dignità dov'è?
E tu saresti quella dotata che ti sposi in una condizione del genere?
E tu saresti quella dotata che dopo un limone stai qui a cercare soluzioni?E quando limonavi con un altro il tuo uomo era meno meraviglioso?
Io non nascondo nulla,non hai spessore ne profondità,sei estremamente superficiale al limite del vuota.
E se quelle come te son dotate mentalmente,contento di non esserlo.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Febbraio 2016)

*io..*

io invece vorrei sapere da questa ragazza, al di fuori del sesso, qual è il suo rapporto con il marito a livello di comunicazione, di complicità, di condivisione di interessi, di dialogo sul menage familiare..
Il sesso alla fine è solo un indicatore di una serie di altre cose... (forse, e non in tutti i casi)


----------



## Anonimo1523 (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Vista così ha un senso. Però io gli ho dato mille volte l'opportunità di parlare con me. Non sono quella che punta il dito, o meglio ora lo sono diventata in realtà è la cosa è peggiorata infatti, all'inizio della storia lui mi ha anche tradita e io l'ho perdonato quindi fatico a vederla che lui è in realtà così imbarazzato dal sesso, sarà anche questo che ha contribuito. Dicevo, io gli ho dato modo di esprimersi in qualsiasi modo ma lui non ha colto per cui si, ho sbagliato ma fino ad un certo punto è, si può sentirsi come hai detto tu però poteva anche ascoltare i miei pensieri e provare a venirmi incontro, non ci hai mai provato eh


Se ti ha tradita cambia tutto. 
Il problema non è il sesso .... è il sesso con te forse.
È un modo brutale per cercare qualche altra strada.


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> io invece vorrei sapere da questa ragazza, al di fuori del sesso, qual è il suo rapporto con il marito a livello di comunicazione, di complicità, di condivisione di interessi, di dialogo sul menage familiare..
> Il sesso alla fine è solo un indicatore di una serie di altre cose... (forse, e non in tutti i casi)


Ti ha risposto.Nessuna comunicazione,nessuno scambio.


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Si. Ma in genere sono le donne che vorrebbero l'uomo tenero ma duro, sensibile e materiale, sentimentale e sbattimi a pecora ... non si capisce ... lo vorrebbero come loro desiderano cercando di cambiarlo anche più volte in una giornata.
> 
> Questo è l'esempio .... è straordinario in tutto ma non scopa.
> 
> ...


e io ti ripeto che questa generalizzazione oltre che essere inesatta non porta da nessuna parte se non a sostenere una barricata in cui da una parte stanno gli uomini e dall'altra le donne. 

E la barricata, che esiste, porta solo a situazioni in cui non si riesce a parlarsi e a comprendersi nelle differenze..che anzichè diventare terreno di crescita diventano terreno di scontro.

fra l'altro io ho avuto l'esperienza esattamente opposta...ossia di un uomo che pur sapendo come ero, mi voleva in altro modo. E io gliel'ho concesso. 

E il terreno su cui si muoveva non era mica quello della perfetta mogliettina dei suoi sogni. 

Il terreno su cui si muoveva era quello dell'idillio amorosa che tutto risolve e tutto cura. E siccome ero deficiente (in senso di mancante) ci credevo pure io. 

E abbiamo semplicemente preso la nostra bella smusata. Cicatrici e sfregi compresi. Tutti e due. 

Io penso che, per dirla come dicono certi vecchi qui da me, c'è tanto dall'acqua al ponte come dal ponte all'acqua.


----------



## banshee (5 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> e io ti ripeto che questa generalizzazione oltre che essere inesatta non porta da nessuna parte se non a sostenere una barricata in cui da una parte stanno gli uomini e dall'altra le donne.
> 
> E la barricata, che esiste, porta solo a situazioni in cui non si riesce a parlarsi e a comprendersi nelle differenze..che anzichè diventare terreno di crescita diventano terreno di scontro.
> 
> ...


Idem  stessa esperienza, lui che ha cercato di cambiare me..anche io poi ho tentato di cambiare lui..
I risultati sono noti :rotfl:


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Dai oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> E  tu saresti quella dotata?cioè parliamone serenamente.Tu che definisci un uomo meraviglioso,ma quest uomo non parla,non dialoga,non fa sesso,ma ti ha tradito,la tua dignità dov'è?
> E tu saresti quella dotata che ti sposi in una condizione del genere?
> E tu saresti quella dotata che dopo un limone stai qui a cercare soluzioni?E quando limonavi con un altro il tuo uomo era meno meraviglioso?
> Io non nascondo nulla,non hai spessore ne profondità,sei estremamente superficiale al limite del vuota.
> E se quelle come te son dotate mentalmente,contento di non esserlo.


Facciamo la pace! E basta su tu non mi conosci per giudicarmi e io tanto meno!


----------



## Anonimo1523 (5 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> e io ti ripeto che questa generalizzazione oltre che essere inesatta non porta da nessuna parte se non a sostenere una barricata in cui da una parte stanno gli uomini e dall'altra le donne.
> 
> E la barricata, che esiste, porta solo a situazioni in cui non si riesce a parlarsi e a comprendersi nelle differenze..che anzichè diventare terreno di crescita diventano terreno di scontro.
> 
> ...


Ok. La tua storia è personale e vale ...ma non statisticamente. 

Poi rimaniamo di idee rispettabilissime ma diverse. 

Io, tra l'altro, per usare una tua frase .... non devo andare da nessuna parte.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti ha risposto.Nessuna comunicazione,nessuno scambio.


Allora l'Arcano è svelato, cura la malattia e anche i sintomi spariranno..


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Vista così ha un senso. *Però io gli ho dato mille volte l'opportunità di parlare con me*. Non sono quella che punta il dito, o meglio ora lo sono diventata in realtà è la cosa è peggiorata infatti, all'inizio della storia lui mi ha anche tradita e io l'ho perdonato quindi fatico a vederla che lui è in realtà così imbarazzato dal sesso, sarà anche questo che ha contribuito. Dicevo, io gli ho dato modo di esprimersi in qualsiasi modo ma lui non ha colto per cui si, ho sbagliato ma fino ad un certo punto è, si può sentirsi come hai detto tu però poteva anche ascoltare i miei pensieri e provare a venirmi incontro, non ci hai mai provato eh


E come mai non l'ha colta?

Sempre secondo la tua percezione. Magari dal suo punto di vista lui ti ha parlato invece.

Guarda...a volte capita di parlarsi e non capirsi. come se si parlasse due lingue diverse senza neanche rendersene conto. E si passa il tempo a battere e ribattere sulle proprie ragioni, come se fossero vitali. E da un certo punto di vista lo sono. 

MA fino a quando non si fa un passo indietro e non si ascolta, non si capisce. 

A volte da capire è che si parlano semplicemente lingue diverse. A volte che si stava sentendo a orecchie tappate. 

Io ribadisco che secondo me, le pratiche sessuali sono il vostro ultimo problema. 

Io penso dobbiate proprio partire dall'abc della conoscenza. DA come parli, sembra che tu stia parlando di uno sconosciuto. Di cui non conosci sentimenti, pensieri, con cui non hai intimità e su cui hai un sacco di dubbi. 

Sai, potrebbe benissimo essere che l'averti tradita e non aver elaborato insieme sia diventato un blocco per lui. 

C'era qui un utente che stava vivendo una cosa del genere. E aveva patito tantissimo. 

Adesso, io non so  il tuo lui...ma secondo me non sai neanche tu. 

Il punto è che tu sei l'unica che può provare con calma a comprendersi e a comprendere. 

Da qui ti si possono solo dare visioni e sfumature che magari non consideri a tu per tu con te stessa. 

Sicuramente sei in sofferenza anche tu. Ma, ditti la verità, io credo che a mancarti non sia la pratica del sesso...ma l'intimità che sognavi con lui...sbaglio?


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Qui*



Skorpio ha detto:


> io invece vorrei sapere da questa ragazza, al di fuori del sesso, qual è il suo rapporto con il marito a livello di comunicazione, di complicità, di condivisione di interessi, di dialogo sul menage familiare..
> Il sesso alla fine è solo un indicatore di una serie di altre cose... (forse, e non in tutti i casi)


Quoto mio malgrado oscuro! Mio marito non è una persona che ama il confronto quindi spesso sono io che parlo (di tutto eh) e lui che spippola con il telefono o TV. Altre volte invece mi ascolta e mi consiglia sul lavoro più che altro. È una persona molto sicura di se e io invece non molto di me stessa... Da quanto sto capendo con voi mi sono intricata in un gioco psicologico, appunto, intricato


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Assolutamente si*



ipazia ha detto:


> E come mai non l'ha colta?
> 
> Sempre secondo la tua percezione. Magari dal suo punto di vista lui ti ha parlato invece.
> 
> ...


È proprio l'intimita che mi manca. Quella così alta a cui si aspira sempre


----------



## Nicka (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Ho deciso di sposarlo perché ne sono innamorata e perché pensavo che parlandone più esplicitamente avrebbe posto un po' di rimedio! Io non l'ho tradito, si c'è stato un limone prima di sposarlo ma io non lo considero una tragedia


Un limone...ma come parli? 
Vabbe, ti sei sposata 5 mesi fa (non anni), il limone (ma porca troia) è di due mesi prima. 
Avete chiavato bene solo nel primo anno e poi nonostante tu ti presentassi in tutina da Catwoman e ti presentassi appecorata ogni sera lui sta bene invece a timbrare il cartellino il sabato sera e il mercoledì sera e attenzione senza pratiche che devino dalla missionaria. 
Ora, il tuo problema con tuo marito è il sesso e lo sai praticamente dagli albori della vostra storia e ora ti svegli e ti lamenti?
Per questo chiedevo perché la gente si va a impelagare in storie che sa essere fallimentari dal principio.
Ma la mia è una mera curiosità.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Quoto mio malgrado oscuro! Mio marito non è una persona che ama il confronto quindi spesso sono io che parlo (di tutto eh) e lui che spippola con il telefono o TV. Altre volte invece mi ascolta e mi consiglia sul lavoro più che altro. È una persona molto sicura di se e io invece non molto di me stessa... Da quanto sto capendo con voi mi sono intricata in un gioco psicologico, appunto, intricato


Oscuro la sa lunga ... scommetto che se stasera tuo marito ti prendesse e ti sbattesse .... appecora .... tutte le tue fisime sul dialogo tra voi, l'incomunicabilità, e tutti i vostri problemi di coppia sparirebbero.

Mio nonno diceva che tutti i problemi con la nonna li risolveva la sera a letto.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (5 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> e io ti ripeto che questa generalizzazione oltre che essere inesatta non porta da nessuna parte se non a sostenere una barricata in cui da una parte stanno gli uomini e dall'altra le donne.
> 
> E la barricata, che esiste, porta solo a situazioni in cui non si riesce a parlarsi e a comprendersi nelle differenze..che anzichè diventare terreno di crescita diventano terreno di scontro.
> 
> ...


E quindi? È una tua opinione o è ... il Verbo?


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ok. La tua storia è personale e vale ...ma non statisticamente.
> 
> Poi rimaniamo di idee rispettabilissime ma diverse.
> 
> Io, tra l'altro, per usare una tua frase .... non devo andare da nessuna parte.


Che lusinga..mi citi 


Probabilmente ho capito male io allora, quando parlavi di donne che costruiscono immaginari sulla realtà, ti riferivi alla *tua* idea di donna e non alle donne in generale. 

Mi scuso. 
Avevo capito stessi generalizzando 

Lieta allora di averti fornito esperienza concreta che disconferma le idee....

è libertà non rimanere legati alle idee e confrontarle con le diverse realtà che esistono...un po' lo stesso implicito consiglio che davi a Laeli, no?


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Ahahahah*



Nicka ha detto:


> Un limone...ma come parli?
> Vabbe, ti sei sposata 5 mesi fa (non anni), il limone (ma porca troia) è di due mesi prima.
> Avete chiavato bene solo nel primo anno e poi nonostante tu ti presentassi in tutina da Catwoman e ti presentassi appecorata ogni sera lui sta bene invece a timbrare il cartellino il sabato sera e il mercoledì sera e attenzione senza pratiche che devino dalla missionaria.
> Ora, il tuo problema con tuo marito è il sesso e lo sai praticamente dagli albori della vostra storia e ora ti svegli e ti lamenti?
> ...


A parte il fatto che sto un sacco ridendo... Qui da me si chiama così! Che ci posso fare!!! Vabbè si mi sono destata ora dal mio sonno! Pazienza c'è gente che ci impiega 20 anni ce ne ho messi solo 4 dai (sdrammatizzo)


----------



## Horny (5 Febbraio 2016)

il sesso non è così importante ma all'inizio ti ha tradita.
ti rifiuta e si chiude in bagno a masturbarsi.
hai 31 anni.
non avete figli.
ora, giustamente, ti suggeriranno terapia di coppia, terapia per lui, terapia per te, pratiche sadomaso, fiori di bach etc.
però, io sarei pragmatica.
tempo non ne hai tantissimo, soprattutto se vuoi figli.
e non mi pare il vostro rapporto giovi alla tua autostima.
se fossi mia sorella ti consiglierei di lasciarlo senza indugio.
siete incompatibili, inutile sprecare.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2016)

Mi ritiro. Ho la sensazione di essere poco utile


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Ma magari*



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Oscuro la sa lunga ... scommetto che se stasera tuo marito ti prendesse e ti sbattesse .... appecora .... tutte le tue fisime sul dialogo tra voi, l'incomunicabilità, e tutti i vostri problemi di coppia sparirebbero.
> 
> Mio nonno diceva che tutti i problemi con la nonna li risolveva la sera a letto.


Lo facesse!!! Appecora


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> E quindi? È una tua opinione o è ... il Verbo?


sei nervoso?

una birretta..o una pecora..e ti rimetti in sesto semmai...

il Verbo, è per chi lo ascolta..


----------



## Skorpio (5 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Oscuro la sa lunga ... scommetto che se stasera tuo marito ti prendesse e ti sbattesse .... appecora .... tutte le tue fisime sul dialogo tra voi, l'incomunicabilità, e tutti i vostri problemi di coppia sparirebbero.
> 
> Mio nonno diceva che tutti i problemi con la nonna li risolveva la sera a letto.


Con non poco imbarazzo ti devo informare chevtua nonna a tuo nonno gli facevavle corna. Me lo ha detto mio nonno !


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> È proprio l'intimita che mi manca. Quella così alta a cui si aspira sempre


Quella è un percorso...condiviso...

Lui questo lo sa?

O pensa che a mancarti sia altro? (le pratiche?)


----------



## Horny (5 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Un limone...ma come parli?
> Vabbe, ti sei sposata 5 mesi fa (non anni), il limone (ma porca troia) è di due mesi prima.
> Avete chiavato bene solo nel primo anno e poi nonostante tu ti presentassi in tutina da Catwoman e ti presentassi appecorata ogni sera lui sta bene invece a timbrare il cartellino il sabato sera e il mercoledì sera e attenzione senza pratiche che devino dalla missionaria.
> Ora, il tuo problema con tuo marito è il sesso e lo sai praticamente dagli albori della vostra storia e ora ti svegli e ti lamenti?
> ...


per scarsa autostima, principalmente.


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Non è cosi*



farfalla ha detto:


> Mi ritiro. Ho la sensazione di essere poco utile


Faccio fatica a rispondere a tutti perché i messaggi sono tanti. Ma il tuo pensiero mi è stato davvero utile, mi è rimasto


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Forse*



ipazia ha detto:


> Quella è un percorso...condiviso...
> 
> Lui questo lo sa?
> 
> O pensa che a mancarti sia altro? (le pratiche?)


Lui ha capito le pratiche perche mi sarò sempre espressa in modo diverso da ciò che in realtà volevo esprimere


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Senza polemica.*

Riassunto.
Limoni,tradimenti,pippe al cesso,attacchi di manico,zero dialogo,nessuna interazione,indifferenza,mi verrebbe da chiedere:ma insieme cosa ci state a fare?così nella mia ignoranza mi faccio questa stupida domanda....!
Questo maschio cosa ha di tanto meraviglioso?ha una moglie disponibile,vogliosa,e si chiude al bagno ad intossicarsi di pippe,mentre questa donna sogna brutali cavalcate,o fervidi viaggi interstellari su una bella astronave di carne,dalle luci rosa dal fervido frenulo.
Posso capire su cosa si basa questo matrimonio?


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Idem  stessa esperienza, lui che ha cercato di cambiare me..anche io poi ho tentato di cambiare lui..
> I risultati sono noti :rotfl:


già...sono cose che vanno via in dinamica circolare...una bella palude 

siocca!:rotfl::rotfl:..


----------



## Nicka (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> A parte il fatto che sto un sacco ridendo... Qui da me si chiama così! Che ci posso fare!!! Vabbè si mi sono destata ora dal mio sonno! Pazienza c'è gente che ci impiega 20 anni ce ne ho messi solo 4 dai (sdrammatizzo)


Io contesto solo il fatto che hai preso la decisione di sposarti.
E che tu rida a me fa piacere! 
I problemi possono sopraggiungere in una relazione e si possono affrontare, ma avere dal principio incompatibilità e decidere comunque di legalizzare un'unione che presenta problemi su quel fronte per me è abbastanza azzardato.
Proprio perché appunto perché poi succede quello che immagini... 
Ovvero la tutina da Catwoman con il panettiere.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (5 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Con non poco imbarazzo ti devo informare chevtua nonna a tuo nonno gli facevavle corna. Me lo ha detto mio nonno !


Una volta chi prima arrivava prima alloggiava ... e non era un problema.

Non sono queste corna o tradimenti ... quelli prevedono bugie, sotterfugi e finzione.

La tipa, per la cronaca, mi ha dato di fatto ragione.

Quando diventerai grande capirai.


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Lui ha capito le pratiche perche mi sarò sempre espressa in modo diverso da ciò che in realtà volevo esprimere


E allora rileggiti Oscuro, che nella sua durezza ha colto il punto...e poi prova anzichè a cercare in lui la soluzione..a capire tu cosa davvero desideri, prima per te stessa e poi da lui...

mi sa che avete un sacco di sospesi....

E anche quello che ha detto farfie è importante, quando ti ha detto che non sei tu ma il suo rapporto col sesso, quindi inizia a svincolarti e differenziarti da lui. 

Se volete parlarvi dovete essere in due interi...non due metà che cercano compensazione una nell'altro...

Del tradimento ne parlate mai?

Lui come l'ha vissuto?

E tu?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Lo facesse!!! Appecora


Lo so, lo so ... una bella pecora e passa tutto ... nonno saggio.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (5 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che lusinga..mi citi
> 
> 
> Probabilmente ho capito male io allora, quando parlavi di donne che costruiscono immaginari sulla realtà, ti riferivi alla *tua* idea di donna e non alle donne in generale.
> ...


Le idee non si disconfermano ... semmai si hann diverse .... ti serve una pecora? Prima o dopo la birra? Durante?


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Le idee non si disconfermano ... semmai si hann diverse .... ti serve una pecora? Prima o dopo la birra? Durante?


per la verità era rivolta a te la pecora, io sono rilassatissima e piuttosto appagata, eri tu a sembrarmi nervoso...non vorrei mai mi ti si sciupassi

mai sentito parlare di strap-on?
una bella pecora risolve ogni problema! universalmente !!!


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



ipazia ha detto:


> E allora rileggiti Oscuro, che nella sua durezza ha colto il punto...e poi prova anzichè a cercare in lui la soluzione..a capire tu cosa davvero desideri, prima per te stessa e poi da lui...
> 
> mi sa che avete un sacco di sospesi....
> 
> ...


Mi sono riletta oscuro, ha un modo troppo colorato PER ME di esprimersi ma non sbaglia, farfi ha colto nel segno, tu hai dato corpo ai miei pensieri contorti! Lui non ha mai voluto parlare del suo sbaglio, si è sempre rifiutato. Credo che a causa dei suoi trascorsi quello più irrisolto dei due sia lui. Forse abbiamo deciso di sposarci perché in fondo ci andiamo bene per altre mille cose, forse a me un po' meno a quanto pare ma me ne sono resa conto adesso, magari c'è ancora tempo ma temo che sarà faticoso anche solo provare ad avere una chiacchierata con lui. Sfocerebbe nei soliti discorsi


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Mi sono riletta oscuro, ha un modo troppo colorato PER ME di esprimersi ma non sbaglia, farfi ha colto nel segno, tu hai dato corpo ai miei pensieri contorti! Lui non ha mai voluto parlare del suo sbaglio, si è sempre rifiutato. Credo che *a causa dei suoi trascorsi quello più irrisolto dei due sia lui*. Forse abbiamo deciso di sposarci perché in fondo ci andiamo bene per altre mille cose, forse a me un po' meno a quanto pare ma me ne sono resa conto adesso, magari c'è ancora tempo ma temo che sarà faticoso anche solo provare ad avere una chiacchierata con lui. Sfocerebbe nei soliti discorsi


Ognuno ha i suoi colori!

Non farlo...il grassetto intendo...

ognuno ha i suoi. Tu hai i tuoi. Che ti hanno portata a non considerare aspetti che adesso ti si stanno rivelando importanti. E lo sono.

Non si possono pesare sul bilancino. Nè gli insoluti, nè il dolore...ognuno fa i conti con se stesso.

Incontrarsi è smettere la competizione, che è implicita in quel grassetto, e smettere anche la consolazione di sè attraverso l'altro...e essere quello che si è.

E penso che sia questo che entrambi, ognuno a suo modo, voi non riusciate a fare...

Inizia da te...e non far scorrere il tempo come se fosse eterno, non lo è...

Come hai fatto a "perdonare" se non avete mai parlato di un tradimento????

Non sentivi l'esigenza di parlarne???


----------



## ologramma (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Se ti dicessi che ho 31 anni?


se cio è vero ti conviene farti suora, ma come si fa lo capisco alla mia età ( la cosa mi fa incavolare) ma tu prendi provvedimenti re come ha detto Perplesso dall'alto della sua posizione "  cambia manico"


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Riassunto.
> Limoni,tradimenti,pippe al cesso,attacchi di manico,zero dialogo,nessuna interazione,indifferenza,mi verrebbe da chiedere:ma insieme cosa ci state a fare?così nella mia ignoranza mi faccio questa stupida domanda....!
> Questo maschio cosa ha di tanto meraviglioso?ha una moglie disponibile,vogliosa,e si chiude al bagno ad intossicarsi di pippe,mentre questa donna sogna brutali cavalcate,o fervidi viaggi interstellari su una bella astronave di carne,dalle luci rosa dal fervido frenulo.
> *Posso capire su cosa si basa questo matrimonio?*


Sull'idillio dell'ammore....

...e in questi casi mi sa che neanche una pecora basta


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



ipazia ha detto:


> Sull'idillio dell'ammore....
> 
> ...e in questi casi mi sa che neanche una pecora basta


Io ne vedo poco...di amore.


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ne vedo poco...di amore.


parlavo dell'idillio...unicorni rosa e rose primaverili....



lo sai che con l'amore non ci ho mica un bel rapporto io...e meno ancora me ne intendo 

preferisco i pompini! :rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (5 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> per la verità era rivolta a te la pecora, io sono rilassatissima e piuttosto appagata, eri tu a sembrarmi nervoso...non vorrei mai mi ti si sciupassi
> 
> mai sentito parlare di strap-on?
> una bella pecora risolve ogni problema! universalmente !!!


Io e te viviamo su universi paralleli ... nel mio universo gli uomini  nella pecora stanno dietro ... in ogni caso buon divertimento lo stesso.

Allora abbiamo una cosa in comune ... stiamo entrambi dietro.


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Io e te viviamo su universi paralleli ... nel mio universo gli uomini  nella pecora stanno dietro ... in ogni caso buon divertimento lo stesso.
> 
> Allora abbiamo una cosa in comune ... *stiamo entrambi dietro*.


suscettibile!!! ...gli uomini D) se la prendono subito appena li si provoca un po' su un cambio di postazione..giocavo con la pecora...:rotfl:

dai troppo per scontato, anche l'immediatezza della tua comprensione...in questo modo non sempre le tue conclusioni sono aderenti alla realtà, come in questo caso, per esempio ..


io consigliavo *a* te, mica parlavo di me...


----------



## Horny (5 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> parlavo dell'idillio...unicorni rosa e rose primaverili....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 pure a me lo ha ricordato...


----------



## Tessa (5 Febbraio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Io mi sono separata a 32. Più o meno avevo le stesso problema.


Idem. 
Mi sono separata a 30. Dopo soli 3 anni di matrimonio. Ed un anno di astinenza per disinteresse totale di entrambi. 

Gira e rigira ruota tutto intorno al sesso. 
Da ragazza era tutto semplice, naturale, spontaneo. Poi in qualche modo ci si incasina.....


----------



## Tulipmoon (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Ho deciso di sposarlo perché ne sono innamorata e perché pensavo che parlandone più esplicitamente avrebbe posto un po' di rimedio! Io non l'ho tradito, si c'è stato un limone prima di sposarlo ma io non lo considero una tragedia



Forse te lo hanno già chiesto, ma cosa ti piace di lui? Non dire solo che ne sei innamorata. Giusto per capire.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Una volta chi prima arrivava prima alloggiava ... e non era un problema.
> 
> Non sono queste corna o tradimenti ... quelli prevedono bugie, sotterfugi e finzione.
> 
> ...


Speriamo di no...


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Vista così ha un senso. Però io gli ho dato mille volte l'opportunità di parlare con me. Non sono quella che punta il dito, o meglio ora lo sono diventata in realtà è la cosa è peggiorata infatti, all'inizio della storia lui mi ha anche tradita e io l'ho perdonato quindi fatico a vederla che lui è in realtà così imbarazzato dal sesso, sarà anche questo che ha contribuito. Dicevo, io gli ho dato modo di esprimersi in qualsiasi modo ma lui non ha colto per cui si, ho sbagliato ma fino ad un certo punto è, si può sentirsi come hai detto tu però poteva anche ascoltare i miei pensieri e provare a venirmi incontro, non ci hai mai provato eh


Gesù d'Amore Acceso


----------



## Laeli (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Oh*



perplesso ha detto:


> Gesù d'Amore Acceso


Non t'avessi mai offeso


----------



## Anonimo1523 (5 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> suscettibile!!! ...gli uomini D) se la prendono subito appena li si provoca un po' su un cambio di postazione..giocavo con la pecora...:rotfl:
> 
> dai troppo per scontato, anche l'immediatezza della tua comprensione...in questo modo non sempre le tue conclusioni sono aderenti alla realtà, come in questo caso, per esempio ..
> 
> ...


Ma Io non sono affatto suscettibile .... anzi .... tra l'altro sono il primo a non dare per scontata la mia comprensione delle cos'è

Ma la pecora al contrario io non la faccio ... non ti offendere


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Non t'avessi mai offeso


qui non è nemmeno una questione di dirti ok fallo,non farlo,lascialo,non lasciarlo...etc......


qui è una questione di capire tu che vuoi.    al netto dei sogni.   perchè è evidente per me che quest'uomo quello che vuoi, non te lo vuole dare.       e a 31 anni, ma pure a 41,51,61,71 non si vive così.


quindi, visto che di solito ci s'ha tutti un'età in cui si lavora e quindi farlo 2 volte al giorno credo sia improponibile per chiunque se non fai l'attore porno di mestiere, tu che vuoi?

dalla tua vita intendo.


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> io consigliavo *a* te, mica parlavo di me...





Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ma Io non sono affatto suscettibile .... anzi .... tra l'altro sono il primo a non dare per scontata la mia comprensione delle cos'è
> 
> Ma la pecora al contrario io non la faccio ... *non ti offendere*


Sono sollevata, fa male la suscettibilità..chiude all'ascolto...

per quanto riguarda il resto..mi autocito per non ripetere il già detto...non vorrei mai ti preoccupassi di recar offesa...


----------



## Trinità (6 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Non t'avessi mai offeso


Domande:
Sai cucinare?
Sai tenere in ordine la casa?
Sai onorare le ricorrenze?
Sai sorprenderlo nella quotidianità delle cose semplici?

Comunque sia, far bene l'amore, fa bene all'amore e su questo non ci piove.

Ti capisco. ciao


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Mi hai fatta sentire stupida in senso buono! Sono stata io una stupida e adesso sono impantanata in una situazione che non è sostenibile


Per me ti chiami Giuseppe o Giovanni.


----------



## oro.blu (7 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> qui non è nemmeno una questione di dirti ok fallo,non farlo,lascialo,non lasciarlo...etc......
> 
> 
> qui è una questione di capire tu che vuoi.    al netto dei sogni.   perchè è evidente per me che quest'uomo quello che vuoi, non te lo vuole dare.       e a 31 anni, ma pure a 41,51,61,71 non si vive così.
> ...


Ma come?? nemmeno il sabato e la domenica???   scherzo!!!!


----------



## Eliade (7 Febbraio 2016)

Laeli ha detto:


> Mi sono appena iscritta per disperazione, leggo da anni ma ho sempre pensato di poter risolvere il problema da sola, ma adesso vorrei capire perché non ce l'ho mai fatta e mi rivolgo ad un pubblico ben più ampio della mia mente!!
> Sto con mio marito da 4 anni e ci siamo sposati 5 mesi fa, il nostro problema principale è il sesso! Lui non mi fa sentire desiderata o desiderabile, non mi corteggia, non mi sorprende, non c'è fisicamente e mentalmente o psicologicamente,ma da sempre non solo per questo ultimo periodo! I primi mesi di fidanzamento era tutto ok, passati questi: calma piatta! Le ho provate tutte: essere sexy, provocante, ammaliante, restia, scostante, disinteressata, ho provato con tutti i sentimenti possibili a parlargli: tranquilla, arrabbiata, piangendo, ridendo... È una situazione insostenibile! Io ho (e prima di lui sempre avuto) una sessualità forte, passionale, non mi schifa nulla! Lui sembra non sentire, mi vede come quella che deve pulire e riassettare, la futura madre dei suoi figli per lui basta fare l'amore 1 volta ogni 2 settimane! Io ero abituata a 2 al giorno o comunque a farlo quando ne avevo voglia senza pormi limiti.se per esempio si fa il venerdì non posso pretendere che si faccia anche il sabato!sebbene io le abbia davvero provate tutte per irretirlo, lui proprio mi rifiuta, in qualsiasi condizione io mi trovi. Lui iper me è bellissimo, pieno di potenziale, lui mi piace da impazzire, lo amo molto! Lo desidero molto. Il fatto che mi rifiuti palesemente mi fa sentire poco donna, è tutto sto casino porta ad altri problemi di coppia. Ho sperato che cambiasse come ogni donna, perché davvero ci tengo a lui. In questi 4 anni ho sopperito alle sue mancanze da sola, soffocando la mia insoddisfazione per amore. 2 mesi prima del matrimonio, in occasione di una serata con le amiche, ho conosciuto un ragazzo bellissimo, abbiamo chiacchierato molto poco, mi si è avvicinato, mi ha preso il viso con entrambe le mani e mi ha baciata, con una passione che non sentivo da anni, con desiderio, facendo l'uomo! Ho ceduto a questo bacio che è andato avanti tutta la sera ma non è sfociato in nulla di più! Mi sono resa conto di essere ancora una donna, e non io l'uomo della situazione, di avere "laggiù" ancora tutto in funzione (con mio marito sono costretta ad utilizzare dei lubrificanti perché ancora dopo 4 anni non ha capito che ogni tanto mi piace essere presa con passione e non tanto per fare). Sta di fatto che continuò a pensare a quella sera, continuo a pensare di tradirlo fino in fondo perché ho un bisogno disperato di provare emozioni, di essere corteggiata, di sentirmi donna! Vi giuro che gliel'ho anche detto ma non ha sortito effetto, non è mai cambiato nulla nemmeno dopo i rimproveri le arrabbiature le discussioni calme -cavolo se la donna che ami ti dice a chiare lettere che non è soddisfatta non puoi rimanere mummia!-
> Voi da esterni cosa ne dite? Cosa fareste di più o di meno di me?


Se non hai fretta di diventare mamma (non conosco la tua età)...lascialo!
Non solo gli lavi le mutande...nemmeno una degna e soddisfacente ricompensa??
Mollalo, subito...vedrai che bel senso di leggerezza dopo!
Lo sento già io per te....


----------

